# My firewood tools



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2010)

Going to try to start a thread showing some of the stuff I have built or bought for firewood. I am taking pictures as I go so it will take some time. We normally buy loads of ash loads but this year bought 250 tops for fun. Have 50 or so taken out so far. I build most of my stuff out of other stuff I buy, usually old farm equipment. 
To start off this is a limb wood trailer I made a few weeks ago. Plan is to haul it with tractor thru the bush and man handle limbs and small trees into it, haul it home then cut it into firewood length right on the trailer. When empty just drive out over the rounds. The stakes are removable and are 2' and 3' high. This allows about as much weight as the tires will haul anyway. Used it several times and it works great already. Tows at 40 kms pretty decent behind truck. Pictures shows about 1/4 o the load cut up and on ground.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2010)

Here my truck and trailer loaded. Using my brother in laws Kubota to load.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you tell from my pants what kind of chain saws I run? 





Hope the pic shows now.


----------



## bobt (Nov 3, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Going to try to start a thread showing some of the stuff I have built or bought for firewood. I am taking pictures as I go so it will take some time. We normally buy loads of ash loads but this year bought 250 tops for fun. Have 50 or so taken out so far. I build most of my stuff out of other stuff I buy, usually old farm equipment.
> To start off this is a limb wood trailer I made a few weeks ago. Plan is to haul it with tractor thru the bush and man handle limbs and small trees into it, haul it home then cut it into firewood length right on the trailer. When empty just drive out over the rounds. The stakes are removable and are 2' and 3' high. This allows about as much weight as the tires will haul anyway. Used it several times and it works great already. Tows at 40 kms pretty decent behind truck. Pictures shows about 1/4 o the load cut up and on ground.




Congratulations in coming up with a truly new method of handling branch sized firewood. I love the idea of cutting right on the wagon, and pulling it out of the pile of rounds. I applaud anyone who comes up with a way to cut down on handling firewood over and over.

Now, for large diameter logs, a loader is needed and you seem to have that under control.

I would like to ask you if you feel this wagon reduces your time and effort compared to bucking the rounds into firewood length in the woods where the trees and tops fell and either loading them directly into a pickup truck bed or loading them into a tractor bucket and then dumping into a truck bed or trailer.

Bob


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 3, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Can you tell from my pants what kind of chain saws I run?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having some trouble with the stihl oil and gas caps?


----------



## Alaskat (Nov 3, 2010)

Where the branches come from certainly no trees just stubble is all I see.Attempt at humor.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 3, 2010)

Alaskat said:


> Where the branches come from certainly no trees just stubble is all I see.Attempt at humor.



...but no attempt at punctuation....




*"Let's eat Grandma." vs. "Let's eat, Grandma."
Punctuation saves lives. Use it.*


----------



## Ductape (Nov 3, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Having some trouble with the stihl oil and gas caps?





Right on. Blasted flippy caps !


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been looking around at used wagons/running gears for just this purpose. Nice application.


----------



## captndavie (Nov 4, 2010)

I did that with the bar oil lid when I first got my 361. Didn't know it til I was in the middle of cutting and bar oil was all over the place. Luckily I still had some in it and didn't run out and damage anything. I always check to make sure the lids are correctly on after fill ups now.

Nice trailer!


----------



## Coldfront (Nov 4, 2010)

Alaskat said:


> Where the branches come from certainly no trees just stubble is all I see.Attempt at humor.



Thats what I was wondering, how far do you have to go to find a tree?


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2010)

The trailer was built for mainly limbs and 6" trees knocked down by the skidder. Of course I did build it strong enough for logs and tonight I cut a load of logs on it. Worked pretty much as expected, not near as much bending over and not hitting the dirt with the bar. I think the trailer will save alot of handling. We bought 250 tops so most of the wood is under 8" but they are lots of dead trees we are also getting some as big as 5' across. My brother in law has a trailer made from a single axle dump truck with pto hoist that we use for the bigger stuff. 
I'm also building a big bucket for my tractor for the wood that we cut where it lies in the bush. I have a Kubota L35 and my brother in law has 2 Kubotas with loaders available. I have a grapple (not plumbed yet), stone fork and several buckets to use. Yellow bucket was built to move firewood from my pile and dump directly into basement window.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's the splitters. 
1st one is 3 pth hitch vertical, I bought at an auction but didn't like the way it work so torch, grinder and welder and it's better suited to what I wanted. Ended up changing the cyclinder with my horizontal one as the stroke wasn't long enough. I also put a log lifter on it, attached to cyclinder so it moves up as cyclinder goes up. Works good using my Kubota TLB which has decent oil flow. 
2nd one is also 3 pth hitch but horizontal. Another auction find that I cut up and redid, traded cyclinder with vertical one. Short stroke and lots of power. Decent log cradle on it and works good with my elevator (pics later) The 4 way works okay on easy stuff. 
3rd one is my new Speeco 28 ton, crappy pic in my barn. I've actually only used it for 15 minutes or so but a couple of friends have put a few hours on it. I plan on redoing it this winter if I find time, cheaper to buy one and make it into what I want than to buy parts separately. TSC on sale $1550. 
I also have a Unicorn screw splitter but no pics of it. Used it for real knarly stuff and hope to someday mount it on my loader powered by a hydraulic motor to split big stuff to manageable size. Safe enough sitting away from it. 
If you want to see my elevator do a search using my user name and titled Free Firewood something or other.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2010)

And the pics. The Speeco one is crappy but I'm sure everyone has seen a new splitter before. I haven't done anything to it yet.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Trying out some different methods of stacking wood. This is wire mesh sitting on a pallet. I just tip it into my basement window to dump. Works good and loaded right from my elevator.


----------



## colverpa (Nov 5, 2010)

Alaskat said:


> Where the branches come from certainly no trees just stubble is all I see.Attempt at humor.



ha ha


----------



## cantoo (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's another pic of the trailer after cutting a load of bigger stuff. Works really good. 




Here's some bigger tops. 




Some nice cherry. Still look like twigs to some of you guys?


----------



## cantoo (Nov 5, 2010)

Shot of my sucker truck setup. 11 hp vac mounted by a receiver on the front end. Hose to the box on the back. Box is 6x8 and 6' high, door is hinged at the top. We recycle the leaves. We use a Walker and back pack blowers to get leaves to a central spot then vac them up. Also do some curbside pick ups with it.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 8, 2010)

Pictures of a bigger ash. 








For the record, I never cut it but I did watch... From a safe distance. No one was hurt and nothing was damaged, this time. I'll do the felling next time I think. Granted it was a tough spot to cut.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 8, 2010)

Pictures of the other 2 trailers. Dually has pto dump on it.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 8, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Pictures of a bigger ash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








im trying to picture what went on there, but im stumped , hey if no one got hurt i guess thats whats counts , that is an interesting one though.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 9, 2010)

*Good Thread*

Thanks for the great thread. You have some good ideas and very good methods of hauling and cutting those logs. Your splitters look like they can handle your larger rounds with no problems. 

Nosmo


----------



## cantoo (Nov 9, 2010)

Guess I should have explained the stump pic better. The pic is the actual stump, after he cut the tree down he cut it off at ground level. you can see where he cut the wedge then he cut from the other side but missed abit so he corrected and got it cut down. There was nothing around so no danger other than to him and I was hoping for a good pic anyway. It was a nice healthy tree but was in the way of a new shop and everybody knows the shop is more important.


----------



## Kmaxwell102 (Nov 10, 2010)

The equipment looks great. Cutting off the trailer must deffiently save your back. There is some pretty good size wood there, keep it up!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy I wish I saw your log cart before I made mine. While I still like mine its 7'4" between the racks and makes it hard to get a 8' log on it. And there is no way to block the firewood while on the cart.











I picked up a IH running gear with dump bed on it for 150 this spring and its just about done now. Waiting to get my stake pockets made so I side racks on it.





















Billy


----------



## cantoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Better pics of the Speeco 28 ton.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Another couple of loads today. Got the wagon load cut into rounds before dark. Think I'm going to start stock piling the bigger stuff to cut up later. Saves some handling. Have to take some pictures of a couple of big maples we have to cut down, they look nasty. Did one today that was rotten except for 3" around the edges. Part of it is on the truck. 




Sale tomorrow so no cutting this weekend.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Gotta cut this tree down at some point, there are 8 or 10 of them to come down. The loggers have already been thru and don't want them and owner says they need to go. So how many loads with my 3\4 ton Dodge? 3 or 4 or maybe more? It measures 12'-9" around about 4' high, not sure of height but it goes up a long way. We've got about a quarter of the tops out so far and have hardly touched any of the dead and half fallen stuff yet. We expect several years of work here. We ride our 4 wheelers here and the owner wants more trails so lots of wood. FYI, we bought the tops. Saw in pic is a 260.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158056&stc=1&d=1289786695


----------



## cantoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Another pic.


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 15, 2010)

*Big Tree*

Just estimating I'd say that trunk is about 4 feet across. Looks like you'll need a saw with at least a 24" bar.

Lots of wood in that tree for sure and it might be more than 4 loads. But one thing for sure it should keep your stove going for quite a while.

Nosmo


----------



## cantoo (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got an electric Stihl I was thinking of trying out on that tree, I think it has a 14" bar. I have a 056 but it would take quite abit of fuel to cut that big tree. I'm thinking I might be lucky to carry one 10' log on my truck.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2010)

Some of the wood so far. Been too busy to go to the bush so I cut up the log pile that I had. Started stacking too but that got old fast. Think I'm just going to use my elevator and pile everything. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159757&stc=1&d=1290916915


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2010)

hmm, missed STEP.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2010)

Got my extra valve and outlets for snow blade and grapple hooked up finally. Grapple pics tomorrow.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2010)

I got the hoses and couplers from an old sweeper that I bought for $50. Still has lots of hoses on it and 4 hydraulic motors for future projects. It was a little heavy for my L35 without the hoe on the back.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a pic of the grapple off the tractor. I'm not happy with it, it doesn't open far enough so I guess a few hours in the welding shop are in order. I'm going to make a grapple for my stone fork too. Planning on using it for loading firewood and fenceline cleanup.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 28, 2010)

Got the grapple bucket on today. Not so impressed with it, it doesn't open anywhere near far enough for brush but works good for firewood. Takes a good bite of leaf compost. I think I'll get a brush grapple instead of doing much with the bucket one. Can't see what you are doing either. 
Yes I know I have too many trailers. 20 something at last count.


----------



## Alaskat (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have a 16' car hauler? Or a 12' or a 14' Just noticing all the trailers.


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 28, 2010)

i was gona say the same thing, you guys a trailer rental place on the side or something!? lol


----------



## cantoo (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a 08 16' ta with beaver tail car hauler. 7000 lb ta 18' for my kubota. A 20' ta for 4 wheelers and mowers. 3 - 16' ta's for hauling mowers. And about 15 other single axles for hauling everything from jet skis to bikes to sleds to buildings. I made most of them but have bought a few factory ones. Most of the home made ones were custom built to haul specific items. My wife runs the lawn business so I make everything easier for her which makes life easier for me. Some trailers are beavertails with small ramps to load or spring assist ramps. Whenever I'm bored I build a trailer. 
We buy and sell stuff so we haul a fair bit of the time and I hate to not have enough.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Another pic.



I would be careful taking that tree down. My intuition says that it is rotten and hollow in the middle and could explode when you cut it.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 29, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> I would be careful taking that tree down. My intuition says that it is rotten and hollow in the middle and could explode when you cut it.



We had one of those this weekend. It broke off and got hung up in some other trees. It took 2.5 hours to get that thing on the ground with chains and come-alongs.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 29, 2010)

I already cut part of one down that the logger left leaning. Only 3 to 4 " of solid wood around the outside edges. I expect most of the other ones are the same. I've cut a few big trees before and always take my time. No rush when you're playing with the big ones. I try to plan ahead for what might happen and watch real close to what the tree is doing as I cut. Not sure if it's the right thing to do or not but I usually cut my notch, stand back shut the saw of and relook at things, then start cutting again from the back, stop with a decent (1/4) bit of cutting left, shut the saw off, stand back and take another look see at what's going on. Survey my escape routes(rest abit to slow the heart) for a few minutes then start the saw up and slowly so slowly finish the cut. Has worked well for me in the past. Of course wedges when needed and sometimes even if not needed.


----------



## cantoo (May 14, 2011)

Here's my future firewood tool. Forklift/tree spade lifter digger whatever you wanna call it. View attachment 184046


----------



## cantoo (May 14, 2011)

second pic. View attachment 184055


----------



## cantoo (May 14, 2011)

View attachment 184070
3 rd pic
Scoop is from an old 3 pth ditch digger. The frame went into making a 3 pth lifting arm for skidding logs out of the bush. Haven't got any good pics of it yet. The scoop fits over the forks and sticks out far enough to see and to offer better leverage. The spruce tree was about 3" diameter and came out pretty easy. Also used the spade to dig the hole to bury the tree in. Worked good and of course was cheap.


----------



## jcl (Aug 20, 2011)

cantoo, have you tryed to use your stone bucket to scoop firewood from a wood pile? when i use my bucket i get dirt mixed in the wood was thinking of getting a bucket like that so the dirt will fall out??


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have used the stone fork to load wood and it works fairly well other than it pushes the wood too far when trying to scoop. Round tine syle fork might work better. I have since taken the grapple off the regular dirt bucket and mounted it to the stone bucket. This allows me to open the jaws up and bite down for a bettter load. Then shake it to get rid of dirt and sawdust. I have more pics but just haven't loaded them up yet.


----------



## jcl (Aug 21, 2011)

cantoo said:


> I have used the stone fork to load wood and it works fairly well other than it pushes the wood too far when trying to scoop. Round tine syle fork might work better. I have since taken the grapple off the regular dirt bucket and mounted it to the stone bucket. This allows me to open the jaws up and bite down for a bettter load. Then shake it to get rid of dirt and sawdust. I have more pics but just haven't loaded them up yet.


 
Ok, thanks i'll look for one of those


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres a load of campfire wood from some deadfalls.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Again.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

And before some smart azz points it out, the pictures are backwards. I didn't unsplit the wood and reload it onto my truck.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Order came in from Lazer. Don't have any reasons not to cut now.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Start of another dumping flatbed. I have the bed built but no hoist on it yet. No time to finish it.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

And I needed another dump trailer. At least I thought I did, I haven't done a thing with it yet other than adding some boards to the top. Needs abit of work yet, lights and some paint. Picture was taken at auction just after I bought it.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought this skid steer grapple and was considering mounting it on my L35 Kubota, not gonna happen, way too heavy. Might change it over to 3 pth though if I don't sell it. I got it from a sawmill that used it to load logs onto the mill. Would be good on a big hp tractor to make into a skidder. I paid around $800 for it so not much invested.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Part of the pile so far. Shows my conveyor too. I'm dumping onto hardwood skids to try to allow some air under the wood and to keep mud off it. Not sure how well loading is going to work, I might be doing alot of hand loading.


----------



## dancan (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pics ! 
Keep um coming !


----------



## Trapper63 (Aug 21, 2011)

nice equipment guys. Good thread.........


----------



## cantoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Latest auction buy. Hope it saves us some chain sharpening and time on the small stuff. There are a lot of small deadfalls that I would like to use up instead of letting rot. 
View attachment 197995


----------



## cantoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally got the dually flatbed done. Haven't got a hoist on it yet but I really don't have a use for the truck yet either so until I find a deal it'll likely just sit around. Can't have too many trucks. View attachment 198002


----------



## cantoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of my saws. Not sure how many I have anymore. The MS270 gets used the most though. 
View attachment 198008


----------



## cantoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Some candles I made. 
View attachment 198009
View attachment 198010


----------



## cantoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a better picture of some of my saws. 360 is missing, 056 is missing and a parts 460 is missing. 
660, just bought at a sale last week.
270, bought at a sale a year ago, love using it. 
170, bought new a few years ago, great trim saw and I've used it on big stuff too. 
Husky 455, I think, never used it yet. 
Husky 55, haven't used it either. 
Poulan whatever, used it a few times before buying the 170, good for a few uses. 
Tanaka something or other, guy gave it to me. Never used it.
Now to make the husky guys happy. I bought the huskys so that if anyone wants to borrow a saw I can give them one that I won't miss. They get almost as much use as my stihls and a lot poorer maintenance and they still work so maybe they aren't the worst saws made. 


View attachment 200588


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 25, 2011)

How do you get those candles started?


----------



## cantoo (Sep 25, 2011)

redhead, pour a cup or less of diesel down from the top and let it soak for awhile then light it at the bottom in the cut. We used a propane torch and it worked good too. They will smoke for abit until the fire gets going.
Just realized I forgot to add the details on the candles. 
You can make them whatever length you want, these are about 40" tall. Make 2 cuts down from the top to about 6" from the bottom. Bigger pieces can put more cuts on them or if you want more light make more cuts, they will burn faster too.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Better pic of the 660 I just bought. Bought at an auction sale and paid $325 plus taxes for it without the chain. I think it was a good price considering how little it has been use. View attachment 200594
View attachment 200594


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 25, 2011)

cantoo said:


> redhead, pour a cup or less of diesel down from the top and let it soak for awhile then light it at the bottom in the cut. We used a propane torch and it worked good too. They will smoke for abit until the fire gets going.


 
Thanks cantoo, that's neat.I've read about them on here but wasn't sure what everyone was talking about.I'v got a standing dead pine that looks to be the right size to make a few candles.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 25, 2011)

When you get to the bottom you pull out the bar and cut down in the middle abit to make a cup in the bottom to soak up the fuel. They work great and keep the smoke up higher.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Sep 25, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Better pic of the 660 I just bought. Bought at an auction sale and paid $325 plus taxes for it without the chain. I think it was a good price considering how little it has been use. View attachment 200594
> View attachment 200594


 
Did you get the 660 at the Huron County auction?


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Stihl 660*

Your 660 looks to be in good shape. A few bumps and scrapes on the wrap around handle and normal looking wear on the bar with a brand new look on the power head.

Certainly seems to me you got it at a very good price. I'm sure you are going to be glad you bought it when you get into some bigger logs.

Nosmo


----------



## cantoo (Sep 26, 2011)

timber, nope, bought it at Jutzi in Breslau. I don't usually go to the County auction, everything seems to sell for what it is worth. I'm the guy that buys anything cheap. I'm gonna have to figure out who your are sometime when I'm in the store and I can actually say Hi to you. I was there last Friday harassing Arnold when he got back from Michigan.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for the dually and dump trailer. Im shopping around for one of each.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 26, 2011)

I paid around $4500 for the dually, low kms, 8.1 gasser in it. No rust and low kms, former County truck. Steel for flatbed was $750, I built it myself. Dump trailer was around $3500, tough enough shape but it is a well built, so I think it will work okay for me. I buy almost everything I have at auctions. According to my wife I am addicted to them, that's not true at all. I usually only go to 1 auction per week, she's going to 1 on Thursday and I'm going to 1 on friday, I'm not likely going to 1 on Saturday.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 9, 2011)

I posted in the thread about selling firewood by the face cord, bush cord , rick, truck load whatever, and thought |I might add a pic here in my thread. Any guesses as to how much wood I have here? Some are full logs, some are cut into rounds and some are split and piled. I'm planning on filling my trailer up, guessing at the amount in it and guessing on a price, I will then sell it by the load and not put the amount of wood on it only selling by that trailer load. I'm planning on loading with my tractor and don't want to have to prepile it all, I would just fill it as close as I could each time. View attachment 202163


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 10, 2011)

send pics of the tractor and trailer you'll be pulling with the wee yeller truck, and we'll fiugre it out. 

Thoug I think the scale is off. Some of the mulch on the ground looks smal enough to be splits, but the logs must be 48" in scale.... The splits are like 60" long, must be for a OWB?

Cute.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 10, 2011)

We have Thanksgiving at my house every year and my son and his girlfriend just got a new puppy. I warned everyone they would have to look after their kids because of the new dog, Pitbull and Bull Mastiff cross. I had send them pictures of the new dog, and of course he looked a little small ( 2lbs 4 oz) so I had to make a quick set to make her look a little bigger. It even looks like I photoshopped the dog in but it's the actual picture. 
View attachment 202319


----------



## cantoo (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got a decent pic of my log lifter/puller. It started life as a 3 point hitch ditch digging bucket. I removed the bucket, welded on a bunch of chain hooks and some tubing to hold chains on. It works great for lifting the logs out of the mud and is handy to cut them into rounds too. It's mounted on my brother in laws Kubota. The sides keep the logs away from the tires and lots of hooks means pulling out more than 1 log at a time. View attachment 202333


----------



## cantoo (Oct 10, 2011)

Made a new smaller trailer to pull behind the Steiner to haul smaller branches. It's about 42" x 72" long. I used car hubs and tires so it can handle some weight. The plan is to have 1 guy drive and the other guy throws the branches onto the trailer, unload them with tractor forks and then buzz them up with my buzz saw. The side stakes are removable. The steiner is my brother in laws, he has 3 of them. That's him in the pic. 
View attachment 202334


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Oct 11, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Made a new smaller trailer to pull behind the Steiner to haul smaller branches. It's about 42" x 72" long. I used car hubs and tires so it can handle some weight. The plan is to have 1 guy drive and the other guy throws the branches onto the trailer, unload them with tractor forks and then buzz them up with my buzz saw. The side stakes are removable. The steiner is my brother in laws, he has 3 of them. That's him in the pic.
> View attachment 202334


 
Is that Tony wearing the latest stretchy (thanksgiving dinner) Huronia Welding shirt?


----------



## cantoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup, that's him. I think Jody sews 2 shirts together to fit him now.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great thread ! Love the pics. If you ever want to sell your 660 let me know. I need a big saw for the big logs that won't go through the processor.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 12, 2011)

blackdogon57, I'm trying to be a real AS'er always buying saws but never selling.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the dirt scoop/log lifter.

I bought a scoop at an auction(addicted) and I see there is one on the block for tomorrow...


----------



## cantoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Beerman, the scoop works really well but keep in mind it can pull pretty hard on your toplink. We usually raise it high to get it started pulling then drop it just to keep it out of the dirt and keep trail damage down. Weld lots of hooks on it for the smaller stuff. I like the fact that it protects the rear tires too. We've also used it for lifting other stuff too like fence posts, small trees etc.


----------



## baroil92 (Oct 14, 2011)

Like your wagon idea looks like it works well. Youve got to have a good imagination when you cut that crooked stuff and try to haul it in lengths


----------



## mcooktn (Oct 17, 2011)

*Husqvarna's*

View attachment 203239


----------



## cantoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Been busy at work lately so I brougt in some bigger equipment to speeds things up. I would love to have a processor come in but I can't find one locally to do the size wood I have. The trucks and loader should speed things up, just too bad I didn't have more drivers for them. 
View attachment 203405


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Oct 18, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Been busy at work lately so I brougt in some bigger equipment to speeds things up. I would love to have a processor come in but I can't find one locally to do the size wood I have. The trucks and loader should speed things up, just too bad I didn't have more drivers for them.
> View attachment 203405


 
Waaaaay too much spare time!!! Perhaps some of those Big trucks could come to Goderich and help remove the tornado damaged buildings!


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 18, 2011)

Had to rep you for trying to get the scale closer....


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of this years leaf sucker setup. It's a 16hp Little Wonder front mounted on a 2" receiver bolted to the frame of my 01 2500 Dodge. Flatbed is home built by me and is 7x9'. Plywood box is 6x8x7' and can make that truck squat when leaves are wet. We dump leaves at a local farm to be spread as fertilizer on fields and some are brought back to our place and composted. View attachment 205595


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2011)

I forgot the most important thing. The running boards started life as a little spruce tree, grew up only to be cut down, run thru a saw into 2x8's then shoved into a pressure treat machine and spit out then delivered to Home Depot. I, being of sound mind and pissed at my wife cause she spent $200 on aluminum running boards( they are still sitting in the barn) welded and bolted them onto the truck. I was gonna paint them but decided that the wood grain look was coming back anyway so I left them raw. Slippery as sheet when wet and ugly but I'm still right, $200 is too much for running boards. Oh yeah, it's a gasser.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2011)

I cut up a cherry log that had some extra weight in it. Look close at the pic and you can see a piece of angle iron nailed into the split. There was a tree stand chained to the tree and the guy nailed angles on to climb the tree. I hit 1 with my 660 (new chain of course) and it barely slowed it down. Keep in mind when you let people hunt on your property that they shouldn't put metal in a high dollar tree, this cherry was likely 30" across and the mill wouldn't even haul it out of the bush. The angles were in the tree about 2" and the chain on the stand was completly grown over. View attachment 205612


----------



## cantoo (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the slide I use to put my wood farther into my basement window. It is black plastic from a roll of BIG O drainage tile and cut in half, super slippery, I wish it was longer though. I set it on a steel stand and hand dump the splits onto it, they fly down across the floor. Works great and was cheap. View attachment 205614
View attachment 205614


----------



## howellhandmade (Nov 4, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Latest auction buy. Hope it saves us some chain sharpening and time on the small stuff. There are a lot of small deadfalls that I would like to use up instead of letting rot.
> View attachment 197995



"The buzz-saw snarled and rattled in the yard"

Brrrrr. Read that poem back in grade school, made an impression.

Good thread. It would be interesting to see what you're feeding with all this firewood.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2011)

howellhandmade, Hotblast 1400 is the wood eater. Had it for a few years now and real happy other than the fans are a disapointment. Bearings went on 1 and they want anywhere from $400 to $600 for 2 new fans. I did the redneck thing and fixed them myself. View attachment 205694


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's the redneck fix instead of spending $600. Bought a furnace fan at a yard sale for $25, 2 speed but I only use the low speed for now. Airflow is at least twice the 2 smaller fans and I doubt that hydro usage is that much more. Left the sensor so it runs the same as before but I have noticed that it runs longer than the small ones did. I still have to fine tune and finish the electrical and put a gasket on it to curb some of the tinwork noise but I'm happy so far. I also grinded off the knobs on the airflow so we can turn the knob and shut the stove right down if we have too. You can also see my firewood wagon on the right side. Our wood is stored about 60' from the stove so I figured a wagon was the easiest way to move it. Stack it as high as we can and pull to beside the stove, lasts almost a week. View attachment 205699


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2011)

We (my wife and daughter) usually pile all the wood as it goes in the basement but somebody( my wife) has been a little slow with this last batch. I put about 20x16" face cords in the basement. PS for the guys who can't figure out what that is, it's wood cut 16" long and stacked 4'x8' and 20 of them. Doesn't really matter, I just fill up the space I have and if I need more I have a little pile outside (40 face x16") and about 100 tops still in the bush. View attachment 205702


----------



## cantoo (Nov 4, 2011)

I also have kindling that I brought home from work. Not sure how much is there but the room is about 10x12 and 6" deep. View attachment 205703


----------



## jackel440 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics.Nice little selection of toys.Everything to make the job a little easier is a good thing.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 8, 2011)

My 2011/2012 Essentials Collection, basically what I load up every time I head out:







MS360 (used from CL, $350)
024 AV (used from CL, $150)
Logrite Peavy / Timber Jack
Fiskars splitting axe
Helmet
Chaps
Toolbox -- files, extra chains, spare 20" bar, safety glasses, twisty ties (keeps the chains from tangling), wedges, Fiskars hatchet, flagging tape, carpenter's crayon (if I'm cutting a larger log I'll grab a 16" stick to measure and mark my cuts with the crayon), Sharpie, tie-on labels (so I can write myself notes what's wrong, like chains that want to cut to the left or right instead of straight), etc.

039 is in the garage...I really should sell it but it has sentimental value.
Might occassionally use other stuff like logging chains, tow straps, sledge, splitting wedges, but so rarely none of that is essential to me.

Over the last couple years I've gotten comfortable enough with the 360 as my skill and fitness have improved that I'm actually starting to shift into semi-justifiable need for a 440 / Dolmar 7900 class saw...I find myself on larger trunks waiting for the saw to finish when I want to move on to the next cut. Not comfortable enough with my mechanical skills to practice some of the tricks to get more performance out of the 360 while it remains my "go to" saw.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 19, 2011)

Had some help cutting today. My son came with me to play with a 360 he just rebuilt. Worked great other than I forgot to sharpen the chain.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy came walking up the trail, he was pretty tired out. I actually had my son put earmuffs and a stihl beside him but I screwed up the pic. He was friendly so likely had rabies, so if I quit posting you know what happened.




PS, my hair really isn't that gray, it must have been the reflection of the sun.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes you get what you pay for. Big piston is from the 660 I just bought and the smaller one is from a 360 that I bought awhile ago. Stihl dealer says the 660 was run with no oil. I ran about 3 tanks through it and just had him pull it apart to see why it was tough starting. It was running fine but was just a tough start. I am pretty fussy about my oil and mixing so maybe it was previous damage. We use alot of 2 stroke stuff so fuel was fresh and oil was mixed properly, I use marked containers and always put oil in the jug before putting gas in it. New cyclinder and piston coming for it, my son will do the work. He has already put new cyclinder and piston in the 360 and it's working great. Even with the repairs the 660 saw still isn't a real bad deal, at least I'll know what I have now. I've switched over to Lazer oil but I ready don't think the Stihl oil had anything to do with it. I've had no issue with any of our other 2 stroke stuff and we run a lawn business so we use alot. View attachment 208806


----------



## stonykill (Nov 27, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for. Big piston is from the 660 I just bought and the smaller one is from a 360 that I bought awhile ago. Stihl dealer says the 660 was run with no oil. I ran about 3 tanks through it and just had him pull it apart to see why it was tough starting. It was running fine but was just a tough start. I am pretty fussy about my oil and mixing so maybe it was previous damage. We use alot of 2 stroke stuff so fuel was fresh and oil was mixed properly, I use marked containers and always put oil in the jug before putting gas in it. New cyclinder and piston coming for it, my son will do the work. He has already put new cyclinder and piston in the 360 and it's working great. Even with the repairs the 660 saw still isn't a real bad deal, at least I'll know what I have now. I've switched over to Lazer oil but I ready don't think the Stihl oil had anything to do with it. I've had no issue with any of our other 2 stroke stuff and we run a lawn business so we use alot. View attachment 208806



the piston in my Jred 2150 looked the same way 1 year after it was rebuilt. I'm a stickler for fresh gas and oil mix. I think it has more to do with today's gas than anything. Last fall I bought the 2150 with a new top end in it. This fall I had a new piston and used jug put in it. Hopefully it will be the last time


----------



## Ductape (Nov 27, 2011)

You sure that isn't your pet and you are just playin' us ???? :msp_w00t:

We had a raccoon for a pet when I was a kid. Loved Hi Ho crackers and shrimp ! Yep..... his name was Rocky.

Cool pictures.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Not this one ducttape. When I was younger we always had pet coons, at least until fall and then you better stay away from them they always got a little too rough playing. There have been lots of reports of coons having distemper this year, the roads are covered with dead ones and lots of people are shooting them on sight. This one was a little too friendly but when we tryed picking him up he reminded us that he was still wild. We just let him watch and left him alone when we were done.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 2, 2011)

Bought another batch of supplies for my cheap heat. Looks like I have way too many saw so I ordered some new bars and some chains. I'm planning on switching bars on different saws depending on how much weight and what I'm cutting at the time. I have some big (4 to 5') maples that I might cut down at some point so I ordered a 36" bar and chains to go on my 660 that's getting rebuilt right now. They said it was back ordered and wouldn't be in until March, yup march of next year. I don't need it right now so I cancelled it and I'll just get it elsewhere. I was to lazy to go see how many chains I had left so I just ordered a few more of each. I even ordered new bars for my loaner huskys. My wife stoked up the stove, we have snow outside and I'm cooking in here. The new fan is really pumping the hot air out, should have switched it out years ago. View attachment 209563


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2011)

Why does this always happen when you are the furthest away from your 2nd saw? Simple little bind cutting the 2nd last branch. Looks like a little branch but the tree top was laying on it. That's why I always carry a couple saws. View attachment 209960


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2011)

heres the rest of the top. View attachment 209962


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2011)

Lots of trees like this in the bush. Some are bigger and cutting them is sometimes tricky. This one ended up falling the opposite way of the top. I usually cut a birds mouth on both sides and watch for tension to decide which way it is going to go. Sometimes hook a chain on them and pull but I think it's safer to just cut both sides and let the tree decide. You can tell from the background (my truck) that I'm not a professional tree cutter, I park my truck far out of the way. A pro would park beside the tree, confident in his ability. 
View attachment 209964


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate dealing with brushy tops like that. I once stuck both my saws in the same overhanding branch. That was in the days of the outboard clutch and getting the power heads off was a real struggle.

That site looks like it is in dire needs of heavy thinning.

Harry K


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2011)

My son went away today and left his keys in his truck so I went to my gravel pit and staged a few pics. I posted them on facebook where him and his girlfriend will see them. View attachment 209965
View attachment 209966


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry, that's typical of bushes around here. Logged every 10 or 15 years or so and nothing done in between. There are bushes around here that have not been touched since the 30 or 40's. An ash bush across the road is being cut soon, looks like almost everything is being cut down for flooring, won't be logged again for many years. My Dad remembers cutting in it when he was a young man 60 yrs ago, no one been in there since.


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 6, 2011)

awesome thread, lots of great ideas going on and it's feeling like i'm overdue to build something. I've got about 15 acres of slash, stumps and unwanted logs from a clearcut on my land. i'll leave the stumps for the dozer, the rest needs some cleaning up.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally found another Steiner to use at the bush, around home and for our business. I screwed up and sold my last 2 and didn't find anymore so my wife bought one off a Dealer. Seeing as I buy everything and anything at auctions her going to a Dealer didn't make me happy but we've been without one for too long. I very seldom sell the attachments so we have everything we need for it. My brother in law has 4 of them, he's as bad as me. I've replaced the seat already and added a weigh bar for the back. View attachment 231518


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Spent last saturday in the bush, I was by myself so to be safer I decided to cut a bunch of Swedish Candles instead of cutting anything down. We bought a bushfull of tops which included a bunch of standing dead pine trees. Perfect for making candles, I cut a bunch last year and everyone liked them. There are maybe 75 or more trees there so I should have enough candles for awhile. View attachment 231519


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Built a firewood wrapper and made some rookie mistakes. It's too big, it's 14 1/2" square which is way too heavy to lift so I'm adding angles at the corners to make round bundles instead of square ones. This should also help keep the plastic tighter. My next ones will be made different now that I have a prototype to compare too. It's way over built and heavy as heck which means expensive to "mass" produce. View attachment 231520


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrapper pics. Yup, that's a tire iron for a handle, I didn't want anybody thinking I wasn't a real redneck. And the main frame is an engine stand. It was taking up space in my barn, I don't do no engine work. View attachment 231521


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

I just love finding red spots on the trees, it means the loggers missed them and they are mine. Going to be rotten at the bottom but will be good firewood. Red slashes mean they were to cut them down because there was a danger of them falling over. They missed a bunch of them too. These trees are over 4' across. There is a really nice cherry with red dots on it too. View attachment 231525


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's 1 of the little ones with a slash on it. View attachment 231526


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

Here it is from way back. View attachment 231527


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been planning on the firewood wrapper for awhile now. Goodies from an auction a few months ago, $5 a roll. Cut one down to size with the recip saw already and it works decent enough. Also got 4 dozen safety glasses, gas jugs, handi wipes, hammer staplers, a ready to go business in teh back of the van. Also bought 2 rolls of plastic bags for car tires in case the shrink wrap don't work, I'll just throw the wood into the bags they say Michelin on them. My wife thinks I am nuts. She might have a point. View attachment 231529


----------



## dancan (Mar 31, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Finally found another Steiner to use at the bush, around home and for our business. I screwed up and sold my last 2 and didn't find anymore so my wife bought one off a Dealer. Seeing as I buy everything and anything at auctions her going to a Dealer didn't make me happy but we've been without one for too long. I very seldom sell the attachments so we have everything we need for it. My brother in law has 4 of them, he's as bad as me. I've replaced the seat already and added a weigh bar for the back. View attachment 231518



What kind of attachments do these Steiners use and how useful is it versus a small4x4 tractor ?


----------



## cantoo (Mar 31, 2012)

dancan, I have a thread on Lawnsite that shows some of my attachments. Guess we can't link from here, anyway it's on lawnsite and titled "If you don't have a steiner you won't understand" 
Steiner don't really compare to any other tractor or lawnmower, they are pretty specialized in what they do, even though they can do lots of things they are really really good at certain things. We use ours for sweeping gravel from lawns and pavement, renovate lawns using spring tine attachments, pulling a lawn roller, moving trailers around and a few dozen other things. And we use them in the bush because they will go almost anywhere and pull anything. I bought a big winch today at a sale and will make up a mounting bracket for it to retreive lots from a ravine. View attachment 231641


----------



## cantoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I didn't get the Steiner at the sale today, it was way too tough for me but I would have liked the v blade on it. I ended up getting a Kubota front mount with a leaf blower on the front, it won't help me much in the bush but I'll make some money reselling it. I already have a blower for my Steiner. The boxes in the back are nut and bolt metal storage units now I have lots to fill. I hate searching for bolts and nuts. The chainsaws went pretty nuts considering age and wear on them, so no new saws either, not that I need anymore anyway but I would have liked the 660 with big bar on it. I only have one 660. View attachment 231642


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 1, 2012)

Undoubtedly the Yellow & White thing that followed me home Friday will have some use with firewood (especially around the yard):






Cosmetically, calling it "rough" would be kind.

2 y/o motor, mower deck, snow plow, suitcase weights, chains, bagger for $350 and it drove itself onto the truck. Hydro transmission. Mechanically seems solid, but needs serious TLC.

Does need a new "self relieving" choke which is some kind of fancy spring loaded thingy on the carb. Not sure if it was broken when we loaded it (she was running really rough which the choke could explain) or if I broke it when trying to get it started in the back of the truck....ended up putting the hydro in neutral to unload.

Already have a trailer to attach to it, though I probably need tubes for those tires.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 1, 2012)

A lawn tractor is a pretty handy thing to have in a dry bush. It's amazing what you can haul with them.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Apr 1, 2012)

cantoo said:


> I just love finding red spots on the trees, it means the loggers missed them and they are mine. Going to be rotten at the bottom but will be good firewood. Red slashes mean they were to cut them down because there was a danger of them falling over. They missed a bunch of them too. These trees are over 4' across. There is a really nice cherry with red dots on it too. View attachment 231525




Looks like Steiner red on that tree! Was that you buying all that red spray paint?
Thought I saw a Steiner on the side of the road, may have been County 25 and Donnybrook Line, think it was over $3000.00!!!!!


----------



## cantoo (Apr 2, 2012)

That's one of Tony's old ones. He's got his new one all sandblasted painted and stickered up, it looks brand new. Now you've given me an idea with the paint.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Apr 2, 2012)

Cantoo
I am not a fan of Warn winches but you got one of there good ones. The older winches were built much better than the new ones. I have one just like yours on my backup trailer and it took 20 years to wear the motor out. I bought a new replacement motor for it two years ago and have already replaced it once. Keep your leads clean and the resistance down. Try and keep that motor working because the replacement warn motors aint good. 


On the topic of tools.... I ordered a tooth bar for my track loader today and we trried out a doser last week. The doser was priced right but there were some track issues that turned me off. 

I need an 8 ton dozer in the worst way... Bunch of ash trees begging to be made into lumber for my cabin!!


----------



## cantoo (Apr 6, 2012)

We have 3 piles this size sitting on softwood bunks in the bush. My bil and I have enough at home already so we are stock pilling them so they don't rot. Easier to handle the long lengths than rounds too. Piles are about 5' high and 15' long x 10\ to 20\ logs. When it comes time to cut them up we might just cut them on the spot and use my splitter and conveyor into our dump trailers instead of hauling logs home. He's only a mile from the bush but I'm 15 miles away. View attachment 232562


----------



## cantoo (Apr 6, 2012)

Here a pile of limbs, we have 2 this size so far. Around 5' at highest point, 25' long with limbs from 5' to 15' long. I have a PTO driven buzzsaw to cut these up with. There is likely 20 full cords of limbs, downed small trees and standing dead still in the bush to be rounded up yet. I have built several trailers to use to gather and cut up this size stuff. Pictures of them are earlier in this thread. The piles sure look smaller in pictures, I have to get something in the pictures to show the size better next time. View attachment 232564


----------



## cantoo (Apr 6, 2012)

Didn't have the tractor with me yesterday so I just used the truck to pull some dead pines out to cut into swedish candles. Couple were 20" dia and 40' long, had to put it in 4x4. View attachment 232565


----------



## cnice_37 (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn man I want to come over and play!

Mind posting your method of cutting the swedish candles? I made one last year and took it tailgating with me. I couldn't get it lit so it became a regular piece of firewood at that point. Needed more kindling/ diesel soaked in the bottom I think.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 6, 2012)

cnice, when I'm cutting down into 4 or 6 slices I hold the bar as vertical as possible and make a cup in the bottom of the cut. This allows the diesel or bbq fluid a spot to pool. Also let it soak it a few minutes before lighting it. I sometimes stuff a kleenex or 2 into the slot at the bottom to keen some flame going. The wood has to be real dry to work good otherwise it takes alot of diesel or fluid. And if that don't work a propane torch helps.


----------



## Jakers (Apr 6, 2012)

opcorn:

im enjoying the reading here


----------



## cantoo (Apr 7, 2012)

Took a walk around the bush today with my bil, after looking at all the piles of logs we have already and the amount of standing dead stuff left to come down he says" we're gonna have to sell or get rid of some of this wood soon or we're gonna have to stop cutting". No way are we stopping cutting so I guess we're in the selling business. We dragged and piled about 3 cords of logs today. 
I told him that the other day the wire for the throttle came off on my little Stihl 170, I told my wife it would probably cost more to fix it then to buy a new one, I use this saw for trimming all the time and my poor arms were sore from running my 260. She said to just go buy a new one and not fix it. I told my bil that I took it apart and the wire just fell off, it took 2 minutes to fix it and what do you think was the first thing out of him mouth. " you didn't tell your wife you fixed it right, you're going to get a new saw anyway? Damn straight I didn't tell her, I'm picking up another new one on tuesday.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 7, 2012)

Who's fooling who?
You ever wonder what she's up to while you're out running saws?

Just saying, is all.:yoyo:


----------



## cantoo (Apr 7, 2012)

She's Dutch, while I'm in the bush she's at home washing windows and making supper. She runs her own lawn cutting business so she buys toys too. Hers are a little more expensive than my saws.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Got a much needed saw today at a sale. Stihl 08S for $100. Runs good enough so I hung it on a nail so my wife wouldn't notice it. View attachment 233637


----------



## cantoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Here it is hanging up. View attachment 233638


----------



## cantoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Got a big bar too. Chain looks brand new. View attachment 233639


----------



## cantoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Also got another splitter. This one will be going to anyone who wants to borrow my good one. I split some big cherry with it, works good just awful slow, auto return is nice. Got a brand new tire for my conveyor for $10 too. View attachment 233641


----------



## cantoo (Apr 27, 2012)

Auction sale last night, picked up another firewood tool. This should help when we get heavy rains. Now if I can get my accountant on board.View attachment 235890


----------



## cantoo (Apr 27, 2012)

I decided to make a chainsaw tree today. My wife was not impressed when she seen them all together. Looked bad enough hanging in the barn but out in the open they were easy to count. 12 saws and 2 long pole saws, never put the hedge trimmers in the tree but I have 3 or 4 of them too. 
Look at all that orange and 1 little green one in there too. 
View attachment 235891


----------



## cantoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Auction sale today and more firewood tools. Picked up another buzz saw because 1 isn't enough. Got a better deal on this one so it lowers my average cost. At least that's what I told her, she reminded me that I haven't used the other one yet. Someday those piles of limbs I have stacked up are gonna catch hell. Also picked up a cultivator, maybe use it for grooming bushtrails? View attachment 236029


----------



## cantoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Bought a 3 point hitch "hand" winch. I have no idea how it's going to work but for the price I figured it would be worth a try. Will upload better pictures when I unload it. View attachment 236030


----------



## cantoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Bought a fiberglas bucket from a bucket truck. Planning to make a mount that will fit on my loader bucket to make branch removal a little safer. Thinking I should have my wife in it to try it out 1st. It will be mounted on my Kubota tlb with the outriggers down so it should be pretty stable. View attachment 236031


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2012)

Todays sale. Bought another 3 pth scoop to convert into a 3 pth log skidder. See older pictures to see what the other one looks like. It works great. A tire ($2) for one of my trailers. And a big air pig. View attachment 237039


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2012)

Bought a single seadoo trailer for the seadoo I bought last week. Lucky find as I didn't know 1 was going to be there. View attachment 237040


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2012)

And finally the reason I was at this sale, a future firewood conveyor. $175, no motor but I will be putting a hydraulic one on it anyway. Have a hydraulic sweeper that has hoses and 4 motors on it to reuse. Thinking I will make it so I can use it for both splitters or under the buzz saw. Goning to keep it small and light so I can pile or load my trailers with it right in the bush. View attachment 237041





Oh yeah, I bought another cross cut saw too. Not sure how many I have now, gonna have to do something with them soon.


----------



## Genius. (May 5, 2012)

Just posted this in another thread


----------



## A100HVA (May 6, 2012)

i just stumbled across this thread by cantoo and it is a good one i must say!,seems like i just found somone that got bitten by the wood bug worst than me!...i guess if i'm gonna keep up....i'm gonna have to get that jet-ski i've always wanted.but now my son want's one also :msp_mad: i just ran down back of my house to take these pic's for this thread.more if you want.

















i got my processor in smith falls on,ca. how far from there are you mr.cantoo??...sure wood like to meet up with you sometime!

wood n saws


----------



## KiwiBro (May 6, 2012)

A100HVA said:


> more if you want.



Is the Pope Catholic? Of course. Yes Please.


----------



## cantoo (May 6, 2012)

A100HVA, Smith Fall's is over 500 kms from me. I'm a stones throw (1 1/2 hr) from Port Huron Michigan. Nice looking processor you have. There are a few of your type of trailers around here too but most of our woods are pretty open so most guys use farm tractors and wagons.


----------



## A100HVA (May 6, 2012)

that's a loooong drive for me,ontario sure is a lot bigger than it looks.i've been out scoutin' around for years.
i see godreich on my map,looks like a nice waterfront place on lake huron (rt. 21) about as close as i've been is the OREGON sawchain factory in GUELPH. maybe someday we'll meet up! till then keep on cuttin'


----------



## cantoo (May 6, 2012)

Genius, I worked in Michigan for a few years delivering and setting up modular homes. I worked all over Michigan and seen some of the big dairy farms around Grand Rapids. My daughter works on a local dairy farm here and milks about 300 cows. Lots of JD green around here too and lots of the wooden shoe wearing guys too. My wife is Dutch.


----------



## cantoo (May 8, 2012)

I finally had a chance to try out my newest buzzsaw and man this thing is going to get some use. Fast and easy to use and safe if you watch what you are doing. I was planning on just cutting a couple of pieces so I never plugged in the conveyor so it piled up quickly. Easy to cut whatever length I want and be very accurate but cutting up limbs it produced a bunch of odd lengths quickly too. This thing is going to be handy to drive in the bush and cut up limbs and small deadfalls beside the trails. I have a skeleton elevator that someday will attach to this for use in the bush to dump into a trailer. Even if I just have someone drive and I cut and drop the stuff on the trail and then later comeback and pickup the chunks with the loader. View attachment 237481


----------



## cantoo (May 8, 2012)

I bought one a year ago and have never used it, my bil has used it and loves it. This one is the same drive system but has a heavier frame. View attachment 237482


----------



## Zare (May 12, 2012)

*The Fleet Of Saws*

The fleet this spring...






Stihl 170, 026, 290
Craftsman & PowerMac 36cc standards 
Homelite XL-1
Canadian Tire 30cc (circa 1960's)

And the new wood hauler.
(Husky just stands around and doesn't help)


----------



## missouriboy (May 12, 2012)

some of my firewood tools. I will have some better ones on here later
View attachment 238058

View attachment 238059

View attachment 238060


----------



## cantoo (May 13, 2012)

Yesterday's auction sale. Post hole digger, roller set, hand cart, pedestal grinder and a bunch of small crap. View attachment 238133


----------



## cantoo (May 13, 2012)

Here's the rollers. They were designed to unroll rolls of plastic but I'm planning on using them for my buzz saw infeed table. I missed a nice 10' table with 2 rolls of 12" wide rollers, too much talking and not enough bidding. I bought some shelving too. View attachment 238136


----------



## jcl (May 13, 2012)

cantoo.
wish i lived near you. there must be some auctions you go to nothing like that in NH. anytime I go to one near me its $$$ close to the cost of new. there good deals in Maine but got to drive a couple hours.


----------



## gtsawyer (May 13, 2012)

cantoo said:


> I've been planning on the firewood wrapper for awhile now. Goodies from an auction a few months ago, $5 a roll. Cut one down to size with the recip saw already and it works decent enough. Also got 4 dozen safety glasses, gas jugs, handi wipes, hammer staplers, a ready to go business in teh back of the van. Also bought 2 rolls of plastic bags for car tires in case the shrink wrap don't work, I'll just throw the wood into the bags they say Michelin on them. My wife thinks I am nuts. She might have a point. View attachment 231529



I'm an auction junkie, but had to lay off for a bit until I clear out some more storage room. 

There are some seriously good deals at auctions - as long as you master the skill of not getting caught up in a bidding war. Know when to say no. I've been much happier driving home w/o anything than spending too much on something for which I then have buyer's remorse.


----------



## KiwiBro (May 13, 2012)

*This thread is great.*

Every time I'm accused of wanton spending on machinery and tools I just need to come in here or point to this thread and suddenly I'm a conservative saint. It's like feeling tall for the first time in my life, when I toured around China.

Am really keen to see how the buzz saw roller works out for you, cantoo. Have ideas along similar lines, so will keep a watching brief on your progress and hope to learn a trick or two along the way.


----------



## owbguy (May 13, 2012)

I get majorly jealous every time I check up on this thread. I dream about having all this stuff, but each dream ends up with me in divorce court.... :blob5:


----------



## cantoo (May 13, 2012)

I try to not go to more than 2 sales per week. I have promised myself that I am done buying for awhile so I can actually build something out of the stuff I have gathered for a few years. I think I have most of the bigger pieces I need now to build what I want but I need to spend some time on paper and draw out some of the ideas to save some welding and reworking time. I figure I have spent enough now that I could have bought a real processor but that would be cheating. I think the 1st thing I'm going to build is the buzzsaw with conveyor attached because it's likely going to be the quickest and easiest one. The conveyor will be able to be used on the wood splitter too. I'm having a difficult time deciding how to power it, hydraulic would be the easiest and would work on the tractor and the stand alone splitter but am considering powering it with a 12 volt hydraulic power pack so I can use it to load my pickup truck. Drawback of the power pack is it's heavy weight. Of course I already have several power packs and several hydraulic motors to use. 
I am going to need a plasma cutter so I might have to go to a few auctions to find one. And if you think I go to alot of auctions you should see my friends place. They run an auction company, 500 tractors on site. Brindley Auction Service


----------



## missouriboy (May 13, 2012)

Mine little spliter is a beast but it doesn't look it. 
View attachment 238228

View attachment 238229

View attachment 238230

View attachment 238231

View attachment 238232


----------



## owbguy (May 14, 2012)

is that a Missouri loop in that chain? I'd tighten that thing up.


----------



## missouriboy (May 14, 2012)

That chain is worn out. so thats all i can get out of it lol. I don't use it because it needs a new chain.


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 14, 2012)

Cantoo, you had mentioned earlier in here about having some trees 4 and 5 feet in diameter. I'm so jealous ! I've been cutting some Tamarack for camping firewood, the bigger ones are MAybe 14 inches at the base. I laugh when I get more than 4 splits from a round. Sure got some big wood down there. I've been down Toronto and Ottawa way enough times, but never around the horseshoe or near the lakes. You've got some nice country there, enjoy it, it's much better than the swamps of Northern Ontario where I live, WAaaaayyy up North and East of Lake Superior, on the T-C 11.

You've got some good equipment from your addiction - er I mean passion - of auction shopping. Lots of good equipment to be found down there I'm sure. Love seeing farmland, makes a nice change from the endless spruce and poplars. Birch and Jackpine are pretty scarce around here.

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## cantoo (May 26, 2012)

I cut a few more candles for an upcoming birthday party. Started with my 056 and finished with my 660. Pretty sure I blew up the 056, it just died, no sputtering, no seize, just plain quit. Hoping it might just be a plug but haven't touched it yet. Cutting these definately gets the saw hot, next time I'll use a couple of saws seeing as I have a few available. View attachment 239558


----------



## cantoo (May 26, 2012)

Yard is getting pretty crowded so I had to move some extra stone back to my gravel pit to make room. Someday I'm going to use my hoe and dig this area all out and put in pit run from my small pit. I'm doing little pieces at a time but ain't getting very far along. 
View attachment 239559


----------



## Rio_Grande (May 28, 2012)

Not really strictly for firewood but It will make getting into the tops easier! Hoping this thing makes me rich!



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/239774-mtl-jpg


----------



## cantoo (May 28, 2012)

Nice Rio, that would be nice to have around once in awhile. From what I have heard a good fire extinguisher is a must have. Dry brush and sparks from rocks don't make for a good day.


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 28, 2012)

cantoo said:


> I cut a few more candles for an upcoming birthday party. Started with my 056 and finished with my 660. Pretty sure I blew up the 056, it just died, no sputtering, no seize, just plain quit. Hoping it might just be a plug but haven't touched it yet. Cutting these definately gets the saw hot, next time I'll use a couple of saws seeing as I have a few available. View attachment 239558



You figger that lengthwise cutting a tree is hard on a saw ? I cut about 100 linear feet of green Poplar yesterday (making planks for a nature-inspired shed) with my clamshell Husky 435. It got the job done (although I'm far from done the project), but I think it would have been more efficient with the rakers cut down a bit more, 16" with the oem chain, a cutter every 2nd plate. It cross-cuts awesome, but it just doesn't rip quite enough while ripping up the length of a tree (pun intended...)

Might shave the rakers down some more and make it more aggressive, they're due for a trim anyway. I found the chips were more dust than chips, even though it cuts across the diameter REALLY well and throws big chips then. Any suggestions -- getting a bigger saw doesn't count, the wife/accountant won't approve ..... lol !


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 28, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> You figger that lengthwise cutting a tree is hard on a saw ? I cut about 100 linear feet of green Poplar yesterday (making planks for a nature-inspired shed) with my clamshell Husky 435. It got the job done (although I'm far from done the project), but I think it would have been more efficient with the rakers cut down a bit more, 16" with the oem chain, a cutter every 2nd plate. It cross-cuts awesome, but it just doesn't rip quite enough while ripping up the length of a tree (pun intended...)
> 
> Might shave the rakers down some more and make it more aggressive, they're due for a trim anyway. I found the chips were more dust than chips, even though it cuts across the diameter REALLY well and throws big chips then. Any suggestions -- getting a bigger saw doesn't count, the wife/accountant won't approve ..... lol !



Have you tried a semi-chisel chain ? It might make life easier for you


----------



## Denis Gionet (May 28, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Have you tried a semi-chisel chain ? It might make life easier for you



If anyone in this town knew what one was.... lol ! There's about 5,000 people here, maybe 2 of them would know the difference (and I'm not one of them).

Is there a chain model that you could refer me to, Canadian Tire has a wall end full of Oregon chain but there's no cross-reference and I don't trust what models the packaging says it fits. 2011 Husky 435, 16", .325" @ .050", as delivered. Maybe a couple of options and which would do what best could help..... I'm certainly no expert. 

Thanks Shane.


----------



## cantoo (May 28, 2012)

I had a semi chisel chain on the 056 when I used it. The 066 had a brand new regular Lazer chain and a brand new bar, it cut pretty good. I keep tons of spare chain and a few bars for each saw. I hate not having something ( I'm getting audited for taxes next Monday, pretty sure it's gonna go pretty badly) so I buy spare parts for everything. The semi cut pretty good but I was pushing it harder than I should have I think, should have let it cut itself but always in a hurry. This is really dry, dead wood so it's tough to cut anyway and from the edge of a field so it's always been sand and dirt blasted into the wood. I took it easy with the 066 and let the saw drop into the cut, slower but better for the saw I'm sure. I had the same issue when I bought the semi chisel chain, it was an old chain the dealer had lying around.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

This week was an Amish consignment sale at a sawmill. I bought a few more things I really needed. 2 big cylinders, should work for something I build. $35 for the pr. View attachment 240388


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natural gas boiler for $2. looks hardly used. I'm gonna rob the exchanger out of it to hook up to my Hotblast so I can use the extra heat out in my garage. View attachment 240389


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

A frame with electric hoist on it for $50. Some poor guy hauled this to the sale to sell it. I was just planning on robbing the heavy steel off it to use for my rear grapple but decided maybe it would be better left complete and use it for lifting mowers to change blades, servicing jet skiis or other crap. View attachment 240390


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

A buddy is building a new shop and could use these openers. $50 for the lot. View attachment 240391


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some shelving to use as supports for my limbwood table to feed the buzzsaw. Shelving is pretty cheap compared to buying new steel and is plenty strong for what I'm doing. $35 for the 12 piece lot. View attachment 240392


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

A gift for my upcoming 50th birthday. It's only the 2nd Stihl that I have every gotten brand new. Present from my brother in law. Even this model cuts better than any Husky made. View attachment 240393


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

And the best for the last. Because of my upcoming 50th birthday I decided to really spoil myself and get me one of those fancy little German built convertibles. I was gonna get the hardtop but figured I would only use it during nice weather anyway so I went all out and got the convertible. As you can see it's got the full lighting package too. You would not believe the look on my wife's face when I pulled in with this black beauty on the car hauler. I could read her lips as I drove and and she said W hat T he F ancy rig you have there, at least that's what it looked like to me. View attachment 240394


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

The kids just had to go for a ride immediately. Ran not bad for a 50 year old tired engine. View attachment 240395


----------



## owbguy (Jun 3, 2012)

cantoo said:


> A gift for my upcoming 50th birthday. It's only the 2nd Stihl that I have every gotten brand new. Present from my brother in law. Even this model cuts better than any Husky made. View attachment 240393



:check:


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

Litle chilly the last few days so I decided to start the Hotblast. Threw abit of paper in it, added some spruce 2x4's and a couple of pieces of ash on top. Used the propane torch to get it going then went upstairs to read some threads. A few threads later okay maybe alot of threads later I went downstairs to check on things. I left the draft door open abit. View attachment 240413


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the reading on the heat pipe on top of the stove. It's in celcius. Yup, took the chill off. View attachment 240414


----------



## cantoo (Jun 3, 2012)

10 minutes later. This is why I installed a damper in the chimney pipe and used a grinder to grind off the knobs on the bottom spinning damper. I can shut the air almost right off and kill the fire. View attachment 240415


----------



## zogger (Jun 5, 2012)

cantoo said:


> The kids just had to go for a ride immediately. Ran not bad for a 50 year old tired engine. View attachment 240395



--that's your slickest machine yet!


----------



## cantoo (Jun 5, 2012)

Zogger, and only $100 too. The kids had a blast. I'm going to make a hitch for my 4 wheeler and add some seat belts for slow drives around the block. At some point I might put a gas motor on it and make it self propelled.


----------



## zogger (Jun 5, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Zogger, and only $100 too. The kids had a blast. I'm going to make a hitch for my 4 wheeler and add some seat belts for slow drives around the block. At some point I might put a gas motor on it and make it self propelled.



You don't got to put an engine on everything. Go get your a hayburner that needs a loving home. Around here nice donkeys are like 50 bucks or free, horses more, but more upkeep. Our last donkey was free, delivered. What's *expensive* is buggys. I think I will have to actually build something, a little cart, and I want a small log arch.

Either way ya go, though, sport! You have lotsa cool stuff and I envy your fabbing skills.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jun 6, 2012)

cantoo said:


> The kids just had to go for a ride immediately. Ran not bad for a 50 year old tired engine. View attachment 240395



If you're in Goderich, you might have an RCMP detachment around. Maybe one of the mounties could come over and hitch up the wagon and give your wife and yourself a REAL horse and carriage ride !

Good grab, and for that price I'd have bought it too !


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 6, 2012)

cantoo said:


> 10 minutes later. This is why I installed a damper in the chimney pipe and used a grinder to grind off the knobs on the bottom spinning damper. I can shut the air almost right off and kill the fire. View attachment 240415



I did that several yiears ago. 3 splits Willow, open ash drawer door, 2 sheets newspaper and lit off. Went out todo something and forgot about it. Came back in awhile later and no wood in stove and no ashes left in the pan!

Harry K


----------



## mountainmandan (Jun 10, 2012)

A strong running homelite, a fiskars and just look at those guns. ( just kidding, guns are not so impressive)
Dan


----------



## cantoo (Jun 11, 2012)

This weekend's sale wasn't so good. I only bought a few items, one of which was an old hookeron that I will likely never use but I've always wanted one so now I do. It was an Amish school auction with the usual amish stuff, machinery, tools, old stuff, buggies, and horses. I only spent a few minutes at the horse ring that they had out in a field. They had a steel temporary corral built with a wooden stand for auctioneers at one side, spectators surrounded the ring. While standing there I was reminded of a fair that I was at years ago where a team of horses bolted and a few people were hurt, I left the area to bid on some items. An hour later I see the Ornge medivac helicopter go past to the west, several minutes later an ambulance with lights on turned into the field and headed back to the horse ring. Auctioneer made an announcement that a young child had been seriously injured when a horse bolted out of the ring and trampled him. Several adults were hurt also. The helicopter then circled the field twice scaring the crap out of the rest of the horses and landed in a field nearby, they stabilized the child and then airlifted him to the local hospital. I left the sale and haven't heard anymore on the extent of the injuries but did hear they were head injuries. Why do we continue to do stupid things? There should have been a fence to separate the "spectators" from the horses and an open gate where spooked horses could "escape" without running over people. The worse part is that 99 percent of the people that were standing there in the way had no intention of buying a horse anyway, they could have stood on the nearby hill and watched everything without spooking horses. I hope the kid is okay. View attachment 241344


----------



## cantoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a picture of 2 little boys getting ready to sell their horse. This was the 2nd horse in the ring so maybe an hour before the accident. There were tons of little kids running around. View attachment 241345


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 24, 2012)

Great thread!

Thank you for sharing!

Dan


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to go to a sale last saturday because of a wedding but I did end up going to a sales yard and made a deal on a brand new in the crate 72" Kioti belly mower for $1000 cash. Now I just gotta find a buyer for it for a few bucks more. View attachment 242976


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2012)

I can buy this new in the crate Farmi model 290 winch for $3000, it's an old stock model. Does anybody know what a new one is worth? I can't seem to find this model listed. View attachment 242977
View attachment 242978


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Pics of my flatbed hoist. It is a post hoist not a scissor lift. It started life as a slide in bed insert until I cut it all up and revised it. This is the 3rd truck it has been in. I replaced the pump a couple years ago. View attachment 242979
View attachment 242980
View attachment 242981
View attachment 242982


----------



## cantoo (Jun 25, 2012)

I finally got around to doing something with the post hole digger I bought awhile ago. Works good but a pain to get unhooked when trying to drop the log. It'll work until I get my hydraulic one done, pieces getting cut for the arms any day now. View attachment 243066
View attachment 243067


----------



## cantoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Also tried out a new log grapple today but just couldn't get it to work right.View attachment 243068


----------



## cantoo (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried 2 different grapples and neither one worked right. View attachment 243070


----------



## cnice_37 (Jun 25, 2012)

cantoo said:


> I can buy this new in the crate Farmi model 290 winch for $3000, it's an old stock model. Does anybody know what a new one is worth? I can't seem to find this model listed. View attachment 242977
> View attachment 242978



Try hitting up RAMROD... I think he posted a while back about his. Could be wrong, do a search.

You could charge admission to your place for an Adult's playzone.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 25, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Try hitting up RAMROD... I think he posted a while back about his. Could be wrong, do a search.
> 
> You could charge admission to your place for an Adult's playzone.



I know that I would surely like to visit.

Ron


----------



## cantoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Took my sister in laws old van to the scrap yard. $265 for it. Look at the length of that grapple. View attachment 243081


----------



## cantoo (Jun 29, 2012)

I told my wife I wasn't going to an auction sale on Saturday, I went on thursday instead. Bought another buggy but a mini one this time. Also got about 100 cable slings and chokers for a good price, just gotta find someone who needs them now. Box is also full of cables too. View attachment 243538
View attachment 243539


----------



## cantoo (Jul 5, 2012)

Got some of the steel for my 3 pth grapple build. Now I just need to find the time and maybe a couple of cooler days to build it. I'm planning to make it like the Valby ones. I have a bushful of small stuff laying on the ground and this should make it easier to gather. Videos make it look easy anyway. I guessed at the arms, I hope I'm close. I did make a template out of wood but changed these at the last minute so some readjustments might be necessary. Arms are 1/2" thick and will be reinforced. Square frame is 1/4" wall x4"x4". View attachment 244126


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 6, 2012)

Jeez Cantoo, You have way to much time and money on your hands :hmm3grin2orange: You must live at the auctions! I bet your wife hates you bringing all that stuff home ever time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cantoo (Jul 22, 2012)

Got a couple of good deals at the Amish school auction this weekend. Just ordered 2 windows at Home Depot $1400 for the pair, found 2 at the auction sale that were close in size $25 each. Going to try to cancel the one window from home depot on monday. Bought the little steel barn for $2, some poor guy built it and got his share of $2 for it. The roll of carpet is 6'x 300' long for $160, it's outdoor carpet so I have a few uses for it, was thinking of maybe doing my driveway with it. Oh yeah, I even bought the kitchen sink. View attachment 245876
View attachment 245877
View attachment 245878


----------



## cantoo (Jul 22, 2012)

And to keep it in the firewood thread. I bought another Bark Buster, this one is just like new other than the nasty bend on the "safety" brace. Funny how all the ones I have bought have been bent, wonder why. This one was pretty expensive, $10, everyone is scared of them. View attachment 245879


----------



## cantoo (Jul 22, 2012)

This one shows the bend, I was looking for a one armed guy in the crowd but didn't see one. Maybe he's not out of the hospital yet. View attachment 245881


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jul 23, 2012)

cantoo said:


> This one shows the bend, I was looking for a one armed guy in the crowd but didn't see one. Maybe he's not out of the hospital yet. View attachment 245881



lmao !!! Man, if nothing else, your pics and comments are pure entertainment !!! Keep 'em coming !!!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great thread Cantoo :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cantoo (Jul 23, 2012)

The bark buster is in good shape, the guy said he only used it a few times. I think he got natural gas now. View attachment 245999


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 25, 2012)

Bark Buster looks like it could do some work! How much you pay for that ?


----------



## cantoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Shane. 10 loonies plus tax. It was a decent sale, I like amish sales, not many bidders for 3 ph stuff or electric stuff.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jul 26, 2012)

So how does one remove the bark ? Does it work like a traditional lathe, where you'd hold a VERY long-handled pole (with a cutter on the end of it) on the tool rest, or safety brace, as you call it ? Didn't see any other cutting attachments on there.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 26, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> So how does one remove the bark ? Does it work like a traditional lathe, where you'd hold a VERY long-handled pole (with a cutter on the end of it) on the tool rest, or safety brace, as you call it ? Didn't see any other cutting attachments on there.



I think "bark buster" is just a name. This is how it works

[video=youtube;NTbUrCTJF1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTbUrCTJF1I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cantoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Denis, the screw type splitters actually can do a variety of jobs besides splitting knarly wood. Rudolf73 has posted one use of it but if you do a bit of searching you can see other pictures of what they can do. They can be used to remove skin from the arms, legs or fingers. They are capable of taking your breath away as a chunk of wood nails you in the chest. They can stall a tracor hopefully very quickly if they bind in a tough piece. And as you can see from the pictures they are quite useful for bending steel pipe. Whenever anyone asks to borrow my Speeco splitter I show them the Unicorn or now the Bark Buster first. They do work good to split big nasty stuff into smaller chunks to put in the speeco. Like every tool you have to pay attention when you are using them, otherwise you will witness the bone adjustment they can do.


----------



## milkman (Jul 26, 2012)

I had been wanting one of those Bark Buster splitters and finally found one a year or so ago. I like running it and only as dangerous as the operator. I didn't get it as cheap as you did, cost me $125 and it's the only one I've seen for sale around here. Good thread and you have run into some good bargains.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jul 27, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I think "bark buster" is just a name. This is how it works
> 
> [video=youtube;NTbUrCTJF1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTbUrCTJF1I&feature=related[/video]



HAaaaaaaaaaa !!! Now I GOTS to get me one of THEM !!!! Thanks Rudy for the video, I was hoping to see him stick a nice big 20" crotch or knot-filled chunk, but I get the idea. That thing works faster than the Fiskars I think !


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 28, 2012)

The screw splitters are fast, especially on the easier to split species. When we used it on elm it was not all that efficient. With really stringy wood or nasty crotch wood etc., we would get a lot of smoke, the threads would "strip" out and then catch and try again and you ended up finishing it off with an axe or maul. They do work pretty slick, though--just make sure the stop or arm you have to keep the piece from spinning is substantial. Ask me how I know that is important.:msp_unsure:

Ron


----------



## giXXer (Jul 28, 2012)

I absolutely love mine. I don't use it very often, but it certainly has it's advantages. A "dead-man's" kill switch isn't a bad idea if you are going to be using one.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 1, 2012)

Forgot to post last weekends auction results. Been too busy working. Bought a set of new kitchen cabinets, some doors from a sale, bought 1 new window from Home Depot. Been remodeling a house (part trailer) I own, I have the windows and doors installed, wiring done, insulation done and ready for drywall. At least it's been too hot to cut wood, that and I have too much cut already. I got laid off last week and was planning on taking a couple of months off to get everything done, got a call to start a new job and tomorrow is my 1st day, so much for holidays. I also had the tax auditor here 2 weeks ago, not good they want taxes on $150,000 in undeclared income (they think) We've already proved that we declared the income but they are making us get all the checks and prove each single one. The bank wants $2 per check and there is approx 350 checks. They are also "deleting" about $10,000 in business expenses too and expect a check for the taxes owing. We run a grass cutting business and they are saying no grass cutting in the winter so no expenses allowed for that 4 month period. I told him we fix and build equipment all winter and I expect to claim those expenses, they say No. The guy is just a young kid and knows nothing but numbers. We're sorting thru invoices but man it takes time. I'm really starting to wonder about this whole being legitimate, legal thing. Everytime we seem to be getting ahead they change the rules and we end up paying more money and keeping less. Good thing I didn't claim my firewood stuff as an expense, he would have hit the roof. 
FYI the kitchen cabinets are made in Ohio and are sold up here in regular monthly auctions, they sell about 35 sets each sale. My nephew helping unload. View attachment 247056


----------



## cantoo (Aug 1, 2012)

2 windows and a door installed. The smaller window was $700 at Home Depot, the larger window was $25 at an auction, brand new from Home Hardware. Much better deal at auction. Also installed new set of double doors on the other side. View attachment 247057


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 2, 2012)

*Do Not Settle With The Taxman Too Fast*

Don't know how the Taxman handles things in Canada but I can tell you of an incident right here in my home town.

A guy I know used to operate his own business and the auditors showed up and spent about a week going through his books and checks. They claimed he owed another $5,000.00 in taxes on deposits into his bank account from non business transactions.

He paid the $5,000.00 and about 2-weeks later the auditors were back again going through his books etc. He went and talked to a lawyer who told him the director at the IRS probably thought you are hiding something because you paid off so quickly.

Nosmo


----------



## cantoo (Aug 2, 2012)

Only have 30 days to respond or they just send a bill and you have 30 daays from them to pay. He said there will be a penalty on about $90,000. We're asking for an extension because the bank isn't being very cooperative in giving us the checking info. Also the fax number the tax guy gave us is wrong so we can't send them the info we have already. I may have been a little cloudy on some business expenses but we never had another 150 g's in income either.


----------



## Zare (Sep 12, 2012)

*The Auction Scores*

More auction scores,
Stihl 034-18" Bar- Runs Sweet
Echo EV500 20" Bar- Runs Sweeter
Stihl 420 blower and it blows





oh yea... and some wrenches..nice and big
(disclaimer=oil leak is not oil but spilled gas)


----------



## cantoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Saw looks good? Where was the sale? I'm working night shift and 6 days a week now and it's starting to really cut into my auction times. I've also been renovating our house but getting close to done. Tomorrow I'm at Breslau for abit before work. I was at a sale 2 weeks ago and bought 6' snowblower, workbench, drill press and a few other small things. I bought a JD 400 for a neighbour who couldn't make the sale. The guy did firewood on the side and had made his own skidder, I bid on it but really had no use for it so let it go. The dump trailer went reasonable too but it was 5th wheel so I passed it up too. I did run everything up to the end though, an entertaining day to say the least, the auctioneer and the home owner thanked me for showing up. He had 4 saws too but they went for what they were worth so I left them. Forgot to take any pictures but I will soon. Haven't even had a chainsaw running for weeks.


----------



## Zare (Sep 14, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Saw looks good? Where was the sale?


Bryans farm supply Auction in Puslinch.
http://www.bryansauctionsale.

They just had another one, its a smorgasbord of gasoline powered machines.:msp_w00t:


----------



## cantoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Been to Bryan's a time or two. I've almost got the kitchen cabinets I bought there all installed, just waiting on the new countertops. Bought a couple of Steiners and a Bobcat there a few years ago. Wednesday sale is a pain for me, darn day job. They do have some good stuff and some good deals too especially early in the day.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Still going to a few sales. Picked up a wheeled steel workbench, chain binders, some small items and a new display double door ($100) which someday will be used on a garden shed. There was a Steiner there but went for more than I wanted it for. View attachment 254082


----------



## cantoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a snowblower for $350, I already have one the same so one will get sold as soon as the snow flies. View attachment 254083


----------



## cantoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Another sale, picked up a well used concrete saw. I already have a cart for it, bought it years ago now I just gotta find it again. View attachment 254084


----------



## cantoo (Sep 24, 2012)

And another sael, this time a County sale selling surplus equipment. They sell saws, tractors, snowplows, ambulances, trucks, etc every year. Finally replaced the 440 that I sold to a buddy a few years ago. Mow I just gotta find time to get back to the bush and actually use a saw. View attachment 254085


----------



## cnice_37 (Sep 24, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Got a snowblower for $350, I already have one the same so one will get sold as soon as the snow flies. View attachment 254083



Shipping to Mass??? Haha, wow good deal man, that's my next attachment, can't justify the "new" price so I'm on the lookout.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 25, 2012)

cnice_37, any auctions nearby, I could drive down deliver it and go to another sale? The blower was a good deal, even though it looks beat up by stone the impeller and auger is in new shape, must have been lots of small stones. Snow blowers have been real cheap this year due to almost no snow last year and lots of good deals on new old stock. Helm Welding is 10 miles from me, Smyth Welding is 10 miles away and Horst is 40 miles away, lots of good well built snow equipment here. Better buy one quick before the cold weather hits.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 27, 2012)

My son works at a motorcycle shop. His boss borrowed my Speeco splitter, this hould make it a little quieter to work with. View attachment 254476


----------



## cantoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Another auction sale. They had a Wallenstein 3 pth splitter there but it was pretty small, went for around $500 and was pretty well used. They sure hold their value. Ended up buying something sight unseen, seemed cheap to me so I bought it. looks pretty decent and will be handy after working in the bush. Guy just spent $275 putting a new heater on it, I paid $500. It's a 3 person model. View attachment 257249
View attachment 257250


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 14, 2012)

cantoo said:


> cnice_37, any auctions nearby, I could drive down deliver it and go to another sale? The blower was a good deal, even though it looks beat up by stone the impeller and auger is in new shape, must have been lots of small stones. Snow blowers have been real cheap this year due to almost no snow last year and lots of good deals on new old stock. Helm Welding is 10 miles from me, Smyth Welding is 10 miles away and Horst is 40 miles away, lots of good well built snow equipment here. Better buy one quick before the cold weather hits.



There are a couple auction houses but not really heavy equipment related. There is an annual one right down the road from me with actual farm equipment... Occurs in the spring!

I've got a plow on the F250... But I keep thinking of selling the truck and buying grapple loads instead of scrounging. What is holding me back is lack of a snowblower. I am too spoiled now so Even though I have a free walk behind lined up, I will still run the truck and plow until I can get one for the Kubota.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been way too busy the last couple of months to do much of anything, was working night shift and working 6 0r 7 shifts a week. Really was cutting into my auction time and my building time. But now I have good news, I am officially laid off work, I'm turning off my cell phone incase they call with another job (union carpenter) and I'm going to have some me and my tools time. I also did a big renovation on my sons house and will post a few pics of it when I get a chance. I have a huge list and best of all I have most of the stuff I need to build it. I was sneaky and bought stuff every week so wifey didn't notice much. She also has a huge list but I'll squeeze some of mine in as I go. 
1st on the list is the hot tub (bought at a sale of course) building. It's going to be one of my normal " good lord man how much did that cost" build. 12'x 16' building, cottage roof, insulated floors, walls and ceiling, 2x4 studs with OSB painted interior walls, double door (auction) to get in with a 9'x7' insulated overhead garage door (sale at Home depot, had to buy 2, she made me replace the house one too) casement window (auction) on south side, painted plywood floor. Thinking a propane heater in it, the tub is electric but will get a loop if I ever build my OWB. 
2nd job is to get some wood in the basement, I've barely started it and winter is upon us. 
I still have to help her with her business because leaf season is hitting us right now but I should have time for my stuff on rainy days. View attachment 259741


----------



## cantoo (Oct 28, 2012)

Here some pics of the house work. I replaced a single door, removed a window and installed new double doors, removed and replaced 2 windows. Took out carpet and vinyl in livingroom and hallway and replaced with clik flooring. Removed carpet in bedroom and installed clik. Removed vinyl and carpeting in kitchen and diningroom, installed new underlay and vinyl flooring. Removed the kitchen cabinets and installed new cabinets and counter tops on opposite side of the room, this of course meant new wiring, new plumbing etc. Build an island for the kitchen and installed all new appliances. Installed new baseboard where we replaced flooring. And a million other small things. The women and my son did the painting, I refuse to do it. I still have the 2 bedrooms and the bathroom to redo but that is on the list for next year. View attachment 259744
View attachment 259745
View attachment 259746
View attachment 259747


----------



## Denis Gionet (Oct 28, 2012)

Good to see you again, been wonderin' where you been hiding !

Love the open Kitchen / Living room idea, looks great ! "Clik" flooring ?


----------



## deye223 (Oct 29, 2012)

owbguy said:


> I get majorly jealous every time I check up on this thread. I dream about having all this stuff, but each dream ends up with me in divorce court.... :blob5:



better to be happy and divorced than married and miserable HAHA
I ain't never guna look back


----------



## cantoo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Denis, the one room is clik ( laminate flooring that clicks together, pieces were 4"x 36" long) and the other is cusioned vinyl. The livingroom is 14x24 with clik and the other room is the kitchen, diningroom and it's 12x34' long and was 1 long piece of vinyl. The table and chairs are moved in now and the room doesn't lookng and narrow. 
My holidays didn't last too long, my wife answered my cell this morning and now I have to go back to work tomorrow. It's only supposed to be for a few days so she said okay, guess that means her jobs get pushed back. Think I'll hide my cell phone next time. This getting back to sleeping nights is killing me though, gonna take awhile to adjust to normal again, was awake half the night.


----------



## Jon B. (Oct 29, 2012)

Back on track with tools... 

Here's a shot of my wood-gettin' outfit

View attachment 259880


JD 4600 hydro w/ 460 loader
Jony 2150 w/ 18" bar
Fiskars X27 - very, very nice axe!
TopHat 16-foot car hauler
'09 Chevy SIlverado 1/2 ton


----------



## cantoo (Oct 29, 2012)

Jon, that green paint ain't gonna lift the logs in the background. You're going to have to paint it orange to move them. Or cut them into 16" long pieces. At least you have a chevy to haul it. I have the same size of car hauler but have never put my tractor on it, I have a heavier trailer for the tractor and it's still a load.


----------



## Jon B. (Oct 29, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Jon, that green paint ain't gonna lift the logs in the background. You're going to have to paint it orange to move them. Or cut them into 16" long pieces. At least you have a chevy to haul it. I have the same size of car hauler but have never put my tractor on it, I have a heavier trailer for the tractor and it's still a load.



Bah; humbug!! I looked at orange tractors before I bought the green one. Of the various brands, in similar horsepower ranges, the Kubota was the lightest of them all. Power is of little use without enough weight to put it on the ground.

Kubotas were lightest, followed by Case IH, then JD.

I'm not a color snob, though. The 4600 was more tractor than I was shopping for but had ~850 hours on it, looked new and was about the same price as a 29-HP Kubota or Case. Had the cab & heater, too. It's big enough to do what I need, yet small enough that my wife is comfortable on it.

Trailer has 2 3500-pound axles and is licensed for 10k pounds; truck handles it well. I should block the rear when loading/unloading, as it kind of lifts the back of the truck a bit. Not off the ground, though.

The big logs in the background aren't mine to take, anyway. They belong to the tree-service owner, for saw logs. I think you'd need something big and (Caterpillar) yellow to move them around.

Jon


----------



## cantoo (Oct 29, 2012)

My buddy has a deere and we always take cheap shots at each other. They all work and they all break sooner or later. I just spent a small forture on mine doing hydraulic hose changes, fluid changes and some front end axle seal work. I had a Ford 1520 before I bought my L35 TLB and there are days I wish I still had the smaller tractor but I needed the backhoe so it had to go. I went by the sawnill that I used to get logs from and they have some really nice big ash logs in the firewood pile. It seems we have so much ash around here that saw logs are worth more as firewood. Oh yeah, if you block the rear of the trailer make sure you throw something under the middle of the ramps too, I bent a set on mine. Mine are 1\4" x 2x2 angle. 

Like I tell my buddy, " there is nothing wrong with owning a Deere, as long as you have a buddy with a Bota"


----------



## rwoods (Oct 29, 2012)

cantoo said:


> This guy came walking up the trail, he was pretty tired out. I actually had my son put earmuffs and a stihl beside him but I screwed up the pic. He was friendly so likely had rabies, so if I quit posting you know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came in late and just read this entire thread, I enjoyed it. I'm glad you didn't get to cozy with the raccoon. If you see one around here in the daylight, it is most likely rabid. Ron

PS IME, it is better for your hair to turn gray than to turn loose.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been a little busy. Built a 10x12' building for my hot tub. Insulated everything just have the porch gable to frame out and the siding to finish and it'll be done. View attachment 264054
View attachment 264055
View attachment 264056


----------



## cantoo (Nov 25, 2012)

The big pile is now almost all in the basement. Going to have to head back to the bush soon. 18 face cord at 16" all piled up. We got snow the next morning so good thing we did it when we did. View attachment 264058
View attachment 264059
View attachment 264060


----------



## KyleOh (Nov 25, 2012)

18 pages, 4 beers, and hour later...I say damn I need more stuff! Thank you sir lol


----------



## Jakers (Nov 25, 2012)

KyleOh said:


> 18 pages, 4 beers, and hour later...I say damn I need more stuff! Thank you sir lol



should go through the "wood hauler" thread sometime. it took me a few hours every day for a week and a half to make it through that one:biggrin:


----------



## cantoo (Dec 18, 2012)

These are the slip on forks I made for my Ford 1520, sold it to my brother in law a few years ago. I used them for logs, brush and moving crap around at home before I got my Kubota. I also made 2 prong ones that were 4' long for skids and other stuff. They hook in behind the top lip of the bucket and a bolt in the middle holds them on. Nice and light to throw on and off. I used them alot and so does my brother in law. Made from 1/4" wall 2x2" square tube, 2 pieces of flat for the braces and a piece of flatbar for the bolting bracket. View attachment 268424
View attachment 268425
View attachment 268426
View attachment 268427
View attachment 268428


----------



## KyleOh (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some of my firewood tools. I have more but here is the main gang haha.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 3, 2013)

KyleOh said:


> Here are some of my firewood tools. I have more but here is the main gang haha.



That is a very nice line-up. Cool arrangement. Thanks for sharing!

Ron


----------



## faststihl (Jan 4, 2013)

hmm, had a think about the "tools" I use...

Stihl 026
Stihl 210
Case International 4wd 695 with front power loader and bucket
12 foot "highlift" hydraulic tipper trailer - for tractor
Ifor Williams 12 foot road trailer with sides
Homebuilt hydraulic 3 point splitter for tractor - maybe 30 tonne?
Electric 5 tonne splitter at home
Wheelbarrow!

I have a great system where I get bundles of waste from the saw mill that are in plank form about 8' to 14' long. I bring about 2 1/2 ton a load home on the Ifor trailer. I pick the wood off the trailer with the tractor loader and a fork bucket, and hold them over the highlift trailer. I saw the planks so they drop straight in the trailer, then hook up to it, and it will tip all the logs straight back in the Ifor road trailer....no handling at all 

The only manual bit I have to do is wheel the logs from the road to my woodshed, my house is in a built up area, and stack them.
The log splitters get used only if I have rounds off the farm. Happy days.....who said its hard work?


----------



## faststihl (Jan 5, 2013)

Added a picture of my two favorite firewood tools, my Case695 and the girlfriend who I have taught to drive it for me


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got a late Christmas gift from that last property owner were I've been cutting firewood at it's a Hookaroon curved head with a 36” handle :msp_w00t:

I didn't have the heart to tell him I already have one :msp_wink:


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Been busy lately and haven't done much firewood wise. I've been working on converting a portion of my house into a shop (pics soon) it started out as an indoor pool then was changed to 6 bedrooms, 5 bathrooms and a diningroom. Now it's going to be a 24x 54' shop. Here is the stove I bought to heat it. I threw a small stove in it 1st but it barely did anything. The Fawcett makes it tee shirt time pretty quickly. 

View attachment 276501
View attachment 276502


----------



## milkman (Jan 30, 2013)

Couple of my favorite tools that is not a chainsaw. :hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202120.htm


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Truck load of concrete. A real tractor hauling a little piece of concrete. Ripping some concrete with the hoe. The pile is getting bigger in my back swale. I wish I had kept track of how many loads I hauled from my pit. 
View attachment 276515
View attachment 276516
View attachment 276517
View attachment 276518
View attachment 276519


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's ripping the bedroom floors out.
You can see the old inground pool. 
Hauling some fill in from my pit.
Bit of a burn pile on a dark night. 
View attachment 276521
View attachment 276522
View attachment 276523
View attachment 276524


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ripped all the brick off, removed the studding. Surprised it didn't fall down. 
Framed the new doors in.
Pictures of "new" doors. Kijiji. I might have to buy 1 new one but these will work. 
The back filling is almost done.
View attachment 276526
View attachment 276527
View attachment 276528
View attachment 276529


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife is fairly understanding on what I'm doing. This is the old diningroom that we use for storing toys. I've told her we are going to keep this room because we use it for family gatherings, we'll see. I have to build a platform from the house we use, across the new shop wall and over to these double doors. Yup, I'm planning on a ramp so my bike can still go in there, she can work around it.

View attachment 276530
View attachment 276531


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

And a few pictures taken a few minutes ago. Almost ready for concrete next tuesday. Just have to clean everything out. Putting wire mesh down and 5" of concrete. Ceilings will be R32 and walls are from R20 to R 32. 
View attachment 276532
View attachment 276533
View attachment 276534


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

And in case you think I will have nothing to do when I get this shop done. I have another little project to do next. This building is 28'x 70'. I'm planning on part of it for firewood storage and the rest for auctions treasures. Basically the same job as the pool room only bigger, this one won't have a concrete floor though. 
View attachment 276563
View attachment 276564


----------



## cantoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm going to pick this up. Hope to have it setup for next year. Needs abit of work, new draft fan and door gasker. 
View attachment 276565
View attachment 276566


----------



## autoimage (Jan 31, 2013)

nice toys cantoo...that was me 10yrs ago the rm and 650/750sx, looks like you have an old x2 as well, great job on the projects


----------



## cantoo (Jan 31, 2013)

autoimage, the dirt bikes are my son's, he used to race and just bought a few vintage bikes from Michigan. I drive a Honda VTX 1800 when I have time. 

Ok, I got the thing home, now how do I unload it? I don't think my poor little kubota will lift it. It sure looks bigger now. Someone tried to lift it from the bottom with a forklift, guess they never noticed the hook on the top? They did it on both sides. Have to fix some sheetmetal too. 
The guy threw in a stainless steel pipe for the top and 2 skids of insulated door panels.
We're in the middle of a winter storm, lots of roads closed and blowing snow, it was an interesting drive there and back. $ hr trip. 
View attachment 276617
View attachment 276618


----------



## bentring (Jan 31, 2013)

cantoo said:


> Ok, I got the thing home, now how do I unload it? I don't think my poor little kubota will lift it. It sure looks bigger now. Someone tried to lift it from the bottom with a forklift, guess they never noticed the hook on the top? They did it on both sides. Have to fix some sheetmetal too.
> 
> View attachment 276617
> View attachment 276618



I've browsed this thread enough to know you'll build, buy or borrow something to get it off the trailer with. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## cantoo (Jan 31, 2013)

bentring, you need to talk to my wife, she wasn't near as sure of my abilities as we tried to unload it. 

I got it off the trailer but it wasn't pretty. I tried to pick it up from the top with my forks, a hole in one fork and a clevis, I now have 1 fork that is 3/4" lower than the other and it would hardly even budge the thing. 
Then I decided I could maybe pull it to the back of the trailer and lift half at a time. Lots of hooking and unhooking and some raised voices we managed to get it off the back of the trailer. Now it's sitting behind my barn awaiting summer so I can start working on it. Seeing it sitting here I can tell it's way too big for what I need, might be a Kijiji deal in the fall. I'm still thinking I might build my own. I just need to buy the steel when my wife isn't looking.
On a better note the government tax auditor spent another few hours here telling me I owe them alot more money. We thought we were getting closer to arrivng at a number then we found out they have accessed my son's and my daughter's bank accounts, my wife has joint accounts with them. So now we're back to square one again. It is unbelievable the information they have on us, every single check, every single deposit, everything. They even wanted us to explain government checks that we received. So much for trying to run a small business in Ontario. Good thing I never claimed any of my firewood purchases as expenses. We have 2 weeks to sort and explain approx 400 checks.


----------



## howellhandmade (Feb 1, 2013)

cantoo said:


> And in case you think I will have nothing to do when I get this shop done. I have another little project to do next. This building is 28'x 70'. I'm planning on part of it for firewood storage and the rest for auctions treasures. Basically the same job as the pool room only bigger, this one won't have a concrete floor though.
> View attachment 276563
> View attachment 276564



I have a daughter who is a softball pitcher. Sure could use a room like that for the winter.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still saleing but too lazy to post pictures much. Been buying some stuff for my new shop, got a old Henry vise today, been cracked and welded years ago but will be fine for what I need. Bought some work benches and assorted other small crap. Some 5" foam that I have no idea what I 'm going to use it for. My son is getting married next week and they had a ball and chain at the sale so I figured it must be a sign, new daughter in law not real impressed though. View attachment 306300
View attachment 306301
View attachment 306302
View attachment 306303


----------



## cantoo (Jul 27, 2013)

And to keep it in the firewood thread some pics of a new toy. Son just got home from Repocast in Michigan, he's been buying some stuff there for awhile. He bought a Harley last fall and sold it already, his boss bought a couple of tractors and a big toy hauler as well as a bunch of small stuff. Online auction every Thursday in Michigan.
It's the 72" HD unit. Bigger than what I need and ready don't have a use for it but will put it up for sale and play with it until it sells. He bought a bunch of shelving too. Due to the high price of fuel he tries to get a full load for each trip, he buys stuff off craigslist to fill up the truck or trailer if he doesn't get enough at the sale. 
View attachment 306304
View attachment 306305
View attachment 306306


----------



## cantoo (Jul 27, 2013)

View attachment 306307
Also got a push style Lawnboy for $5. $45 for a skid steer plate.


----------



## jcl (Jul 27, 2013)

i added this to my firewood tools got it working last week 

View attachment 306328


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 27, 2013)

jcl said:


> i added this to my firewood tools got it working last week
> 
> View attachment 306328



Have you used it yet and what do you think of it? Some Unicorn is very unhappy about the loss of its horn.

Ron


----------



## jcl (Jul 28, 2013)

I've run 15-20 pieces threw it theirs pro's and con's with it like anything. but i been splitting 24" long 18"wide and bigger chunks for wood boiler. flared end of trees that where to big to go threw processor. works great on hard wood. have had it just screw into two pine logs. and had to cut log off with chainsaw. i do find it better then using my horizontal splitter 

just another toy to add to my collection!


----------



## cantoo (Jul 28, 2013)

jcl, I sold a 3 pth one awhile ago. I used it just playing around and they do work good if you pay attention while using it. I think I still have one more laying on my fenceline yet. I wanted to mount one on a post hole digger frame just to split big stuff but no time to do it and all I've been cutting is tops anyway so everything is pretty small. I haven't even had much time to do any wood this year, I have enough seasoned for 13/14 but would like to get ready for 14/15. Logs are in the bush and piled up just no time to get them home. Once this wedding is over it's back to "my" time again.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I spent some time playing with the new root grapple and it's gonna go on the block. Works ok for some stuff but not what I mostly want to use it for. The throat only opens up 30", 08150 has girls that can get wider than that. Can't take a big enough bite of brush, the grapple arms actually push the brush away. Next time I will just get the brush grapple. I picked up a stump and it worked ok but it was a burnt out out stump and wasn't really big. I played with some rocks too and it worked ok but again the narrow throat opening won't let you get a full bucket. I used it to root up some small sumac trees and it worked ok not again not good enough for my liking. It's a nice heavy well built bucket and for bare roots I think it would work fine but has too many drawbacks to justify sitting on my fenceline. I only have room for so many loader buckets and the dozen or so I have now get used fairly often, I don't think this one would. The chunk of concrete well took abit of lifting power. View attachment 306426
View attachment 306427
View attachment 306428
View attachment 306429
View attachment 306430


----------



## cantoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think this would suit my needs better. Opens wide and still has wide long tines on the bottom. 
View attachment 306439


----------



## jcl (Jul 28, 2013)

tried curved buckets they don't do good. need a flat bottom works much better and can scoop loose firewood for loading on trl or truck


----------



## cantoo (Aug 4, 2013)

Been busy lately getting ready for my son`s wedding so not much firewooding done but that`s gonna change soon. The wedding was yesterday and now it`s time to get back to productive work. The good news is I should have some help now, his new wife is a farm girl and used to work. I`m going to hook up one of the OWB`s I bought to their house so she`s gonna need to start cutting wood too. My son is a mechanic and her family are big on hunting so the boutineers for the guys were designed and made by her. I built the wall in the background using old barn boards off my neighbours barn. I also made the table center pieces using my chainsaw and 24`` chunks of barn beams. 
View attachment 307573
View attachment 307574
View attachment 307575
View attachment 307576
View attachment 307577


----------



## cantoo (Aug 4, 2013)

Here`s a pic my son is going to have to get used to seeing. View attachment 307579


----------



## cantoo (Aug 4, 2013)

Toys, the white truck is my son`s the rest are friends. View attachment 307581
View attachment 307582


----------



## jcl (Aug 4, 2013)

cantoo said:


> Toys, the white truck is my son`s the rest are friends. View attachment 307581
> View attachment 307582



congrats you should be a proud dad.

which one is yours, I've seen some of your post with things you bought at auctions! you always seem to find good deals


----------



## cantoo (Aug 6, 2013)

jcl, mine are work rides. 01 dodge with flatbed hoist and 2 dodge vans. Honda VTX 1800 and a can am 800 Renegade though. 
Photographer posted some more pics today but had to put a disclaimer on them. She said she had never done these types of pictures before. Someone called the cops about the burn outs and smoke show after the ceremony. Only lasted a few minutes anyway.
View attachment 307931


----------



## cantoo (Aug 6, 2013)

The wedding party rode in on 7 mini 3 wheelers and 2 Honda 70's in memory of my son who was killed on his bike when he was 15. My sons did everything together. 
View attachment 307932


----------



## cantoo (Aug 25, 2013)

I finally got to the bush to cut some wood. We have quite a bit piled up in the bush so I decided to just cut it into rounds there and haul it home to split. I used my old horizontal splitter because a buddy borrowed my Speeco and it's been awhile since I used it anyway. Split it all and when I retracted the cylinder all the way back in to store it the valve stuck on and blew a hose. Decided I might as well replace 2 of the hoses while I was at it. 
View attachment 311496
View attachment 311497
View attachment 311498
View attachment 311499
View attachment 311500


----------



## cantoo (Aug 25, 2013)

Few mores pics to add. Almost had a big whoopsie, I use a 2 gallon jug for mixed fuel and set it on top of the load on the truck when it was full. I was back in the bush about 1/4 mile and drove out of the bush and thought I could smell gas, darn jug got knocked over by a low hanging branch and had spilled all down the wood and was dripping out the back of the box behind the muffler. Decided to shut the truck off and cut some more wood while I let the fuel dry. I don't carry a fire extinguisher but I doubt that it would have done any good anyway. I was real nervous starting the truck up to leave for home. 
View attachment 311501
View attachment 311502
View attachment 311503


----------



## jcl (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope you got people helping you that's alot of wood! If not, it's time to find a processor. The more work you can do by machine. Equals alot less wear and tear on your body!!! Add one of those to your list when you go to your next auction! Haha. Best $$$ I spent! mine has paid for it self in $$ and more time to spend with family

Those are some nice loads of wood!


----------



## cantoo (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally got a bunch of my owb hooked up. I have the heating system running in one house and the domestic hot water running on my house. I have all the parts now to hook up domestic hot water in the 2nd house and heat in my house as well as both shops, just need time to get it all done. Too much working away from home and busy weekends with crappy weather. While digging my lines in I also found the reason why my basement drain was getting slow. Poplar trees about 15' away, solid tile never even lasted 1 year.


----------



## Sawdust7 (Dec 16, 2013)

jcl said:


> I've run 15-20 pieces threw it theirs pro's and con's with it like anything. but i been splitting 24" long 18"wide and bigger chunks for wood boiler. flared end of trees that where to big to go threw processor. works great on hard wood. have had it just screw into two pine logs. and had to cut log off with chainsaw. i do find it better then using my horizontal splitter
> 
> just another toy to add to my collection!


 OK, I know this is an old thread but I'm looking into the screw splitters. My main concern is wear life of the screw. Anybody here run one of these long enough to wear one out? The videos on You Tube I've watched scare the crap out of me because those guys wear long sleeves and worse yet, gloves. If I get one I'm going be as naked as I can get and that includes jewelry. That way it will be cheaper for the undertaker to dress me.


----------



## jcl (Dec 24, 2013)

sorry Saw dust7 with the site crashing so much ive kind of stop looking at it. but the screws are very tough you could run a file across the tip if it was dull


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

The 2 that I bought were well used too, the one had a piece broken off of the screw but it still worked just had to whack it on a little harder. Too bad my old pics are gone.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

[oops


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Just trying some cut and paste to see if I can get some pics back on.
Going to try to start a thread showing some of the stuff I have built or bought for firewood. I am taking pictures as I go so it will take some time. We normally buy loads of ash loads but this year bought 250 tops for fun. Have 50 or so taken out so far. I build most of my stuff out of other stuff I buy, usually old farm equipment.
To start off this is a limb wood trailer I made a few weeks ago. Plan is to haul it with tractor thru the bush and man handle limbs and small trees into it, haul it home then cut it into firewood length right on the trailer. When empty just drive out over the rounds. The stakes are removable and are 2' and 3' high. This allows about as much weight as the tires will haul anyway. Used it several times and it works great already. Tows at 40 kms pretty decent behind truck. Pictures shows about 1/4 o the load cut up and on ground.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Nov 03, 10. Here my truck and trailer loaded. Using my brother in laws Kubota to load.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you tell from my pants what kind of chain saws I run? 
Nov 3, 2010


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

The trailer was built for mainly limbs and 6" trees knocked down by the skidder. Of course I did build it strong enough for logs and tonight I cut a load of logs on it. Worked pretty much as expected, not near as much bending over and not hitting the dirt with the bar. I think the trailer will save alot of handling. We bought 250 tops so most of the wood is under 8" but they are lots of dead trees we are also getting some as big as 5' across. My brother in law has a trailer made from a single axle dump truck with pto hoist that we use for the bigger stuff. 
I'm also building a big bucket for my tractor for the wood that we cut where it lies in the bush. I have a Kubota L35 and my brother in law has 2 Kubotas with loaders available. I have a grapple (not plumbed yet), stone fork and several buckets to use. Yellow bucket was built to move firewood from my pile and dump directly into basement window. 

Nov 4, 2010


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Trying out some different methods of stacking wood. This is wire mesh sitting on a pallet. I just tip it into my basement window to dump. Works good and loaded right from my elevator. 




 Nov 4, 2010


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Pictures of a bigger ash.
View attachment 323907
View attachment 323907

For the record, I never cut it but I did watch... From a safe distance. No one was hurt and nothing was damaged, this time. I'll do the felling next time I think. Granted it was a tough spot to cut.

Nov 8, 2010


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Some of the wood so far. Been too busy to go to the bush so I cut up the log pile that I had. Started stacking too but that got old fast. Think I'm just going to use my elevator and pile everything. 
Nov 27, 2010


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Pour a cup or less of diesel down from the top and let it soak for awhile then light it at the bottom in the cut. We used a propane torch and it worked good too. They will smoke for abit until the fire gets going.
Just realized I forgot to add the details on the candles.
You can make them whatever length you want, these are about 40" tall. Make 2 cuts down from the top to about 6" from the bottom. Bigger pieces can put more cuts on them or if you want more light make more cuts, they will burn faster too.
Last edited: Sep 25, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally got a decent pic of my log lifter/puller. It started life as a 3 point hitch ditch digging bucket. I removed the bucket, welded on a bunch of chain hooks and some tubing to hold chains on. It works great for lifting the logs out of the mud and is handy to cut them into rounds too. It's mounted on my brother in laws Kubota. The sides keep the logs away from the tires and lots of hooks means pulling out more than 1 log at a time. Oct 10, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Made a new smaller trailer to pull behind the Steiner to haul smaller branches. It's about 42" x 72" long. I used car hubs and tires so it can handle some weight. The plan is to have 1 guy drive and the other guy throws the branches onto the trailer, unload them with tractor forks and then buzz them up with my buzz saw. The side stakes are removable. The steiner is my brother in laws, he has 3 of them. That's him in the pic. Oct 10, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

I cut up a cherry log that had some extra weight in it. Look close at the pic and you can see a piece of angle iron nailed into the split. There was a tree stand chained to the tree and the guy nailed angles on to climb the tree. I hit 1 with my 660 (new chain of course) and it barely slowed it down. Keep in mind when you let people hunt on your property that they shouldn't put metal in a high dollar tree, this cherry was likely 30" across and the mill wouldn't even haul it out of the bush. The angles were in the tree about 2" and the chain on the stand was completely grown over. Nov 3, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Hotblast 1400 is the wood eater. Had it for a few years now and real happy other than the fans are a disapointment. Bearings went on 1 and they want anywhere from $400 to $600 for 2 new fans. I did the redneck thing and fixed them myself. Here's the redneck fix instead of spending $600. Bought a furnace fan at a yard sale for $25, 2 speed but I only use the low speed for now. Airflow is at least twice the 2 smaller fans and I doubt that hydro usage is that much more. Left the sensor so it runs the same as before but I have noticed that it runs longer than the small ones did. I still have to fine tune and finish the electrical and put a gasket on it to curb some of the tinwork noise but I'm happy so far. I also grinded off the knobs on the airflow so we can turn the knob and shut the stove right down if we have too. You can also see my firewood wagon on the right side. Our wood is stored about 60' from the stove so I figured a wagon was the easiest way to move it. Stack it as high as we can and pull to beside the stove, lasts almost a week. Nov 4, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Bought another batch of supplies for my cheap heat. Looks like I have way too many saw so I ordered some new bars and some chains. I'm planning on switching bars on different saws depending on how much weight and what I'm cutting at the time. I have some big (4 to 5') maples that I might cut down at some point so I ordered a 36" bar and chains to go on my 660 that's getting rebuilt right now. They said it was back ordered and wouldn't be in until March, yup march of next year. I don't need it right now so I cancelled it and I'll just get it elsewhere. I was to lazy to go see how many chains I had left so I just ordered a few more of each. I even ordered new bars for my loaner huskys. My wife stoked up the stove, we have snow outside and I'm cooking in here. The new fan is really pumping the hot air out, should have switched it out years ago. Dec 2, 2011


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

We have 3 piles this size sitting on softwood bunks in the bush. My bil and I have enough at home already so we are stock pilling them so they don't rot. Easier to handle the long lengths than rounds too. Piles are about 5' high and 15' long x 10\ to 20\ logs. When it comes time to cut them up we might just cut them on the spot and use my splitter and conveyor into our dump trailers instead of hauling logs home. He's only a mile from the bush but I'm 15 miles away. Apr 6, 2012


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

I decided to make a chainsaw tree today. My wife was not impressed when she seen them all together. Looked bad enough hanging in the barn but out in the open they were easy to count. 12 saws and 2 long pole saws, never put the hedge trimmers in the tree but I have 3 or 4 of them too. 
Look at all that orange and 1 little green one in there too.Apr 27, 2012


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Auction sale today and more firewood tools. Picked up another buzz saw because 1 isn't enough. Got a better deal on this one so it lowers my average cost. At least that's what I told her, she reminded me that I haven't used the other one yet. Someday those piles of limbs I have stacked up are gonna catch hell. Also picked up a cultivator, maybe use it for grooming bush trails? Apr 28, 2012


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Because of my upcoming 50th birthday I decided to really spoil myself and get me one of those fancy little German built convertibles. I was gonna get the hardtop but figured I would only use it during nice weather anyway so I went all out and got the convertible. As you can see it's got the full lighting package too. You would not believe the look on my wife's face when I pulled in with this black beauty on the car hauler. I could read her lips as I drove and and she said W hat T he F ancy rig you have there, at least that's what it looked like to me. Jun 3, 2012


----------



## coog (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice pictures. Good looking buzz saw.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

And to keep it in the firewood thread some pics of a new toy. Son just got home from Repocast in Michigan, he's been buying some stuff there for awhile. He bought a Harley last fall and sold it already, his boss bought a couple of tractors and a big toy hauler as well as a bunch of small stuff. Online auction every Thursday in Michigan.
It's the 72" HD unit. Bigger than what I need and ready don't have a use for it but will put it up for sale and play with it until it sells. He bought a bunch of shelving too. Due to the high price of fuel he tries to get a full load for each trip, he buys stuff off craigslist to fill up the truck or trailer if he doesn't get enough at the sale. Jul 27, 2013


I spent some time playing with the new root grapple and it's gonna go on the block. Works ok for some stuff but not what I mostly want to use it for. The throat only opens up 30", 08150 has girls that can get wider than that. Can't take a big enough bite of brush, the grapple arms actually push the brush away. Next time I will just get the brush grapple. I picked up a stump and it worked ok but it was a burnt out out stump and wasn't really big. I played with some rocks too and it worked ok but again the narrow throat opening won't let you get a full bucket. I used it to root up some small sumac trees and it worked ok not again not good enough for my liking. It's a nice heavy well built bucket and for bare roots I think it would work fine but has too many drawbacks to justify sitting on my fenceline. I only have room for so many loader buckets and the dozen or so I have now get used fairly often, I don't think this one would. The chunk of concrete well took abit of lifting power. Jul 28, 2013


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Been busy lately getting ready for my son`s wedding so not much firewooding done but that`s gonna change soon. The wedding was yesterday and now it`s time to get back to productive work. The good news is I should have some help now, his new wife is a farm girl and used to work. I`m going to hook up one of the OWB`s I bought to their house so she`s gonna need to start cutting wood too. My son is a mechanic and her family are big on hunting so the boutineers for the guys were designed and made by her. I built the wall in the background using old barn boards off my neighbours barn. I also made the table center pieces using my chainsaw and 24`` chunks of barn beams. The white truck in the river is my son's. Aug 4, 2013


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, that should confuse the heck out of things but at least I was able to post some of the pictures back up. I left tons out because it was a pain to do. There was lots of good pics of other guys equipment in the thread too that is gone, darn shame. Now I have to redo my OWB installation thread.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 24, 2013)

cantoo said:


> I cut up a cherry log that had some extra weight in it. Look close at the pic and you can see a piece of angle iron nailed into the split. There was a tree stand chained to the tree and the guy nailed angles on to climb the tree. I hit 1 with my 660 (new chain of course) and it barely slowed it down. Keep in mind when you let people hunt on your property that they shouldn't put metal in a high dollar tree, this cherry was likely 30" across and the mill wouldn't even haul it out of the bush. The angles were in the tree about 2" and the chain on the stand was completely grown over. Nov 3, 2011
> View attachment 323922


Your 660 cut through the metal spikes???


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 24, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Have you used it yet and what do you think of it? Some Unicorn is very unhappy about the loss of its horn.
> 
> Ron


Getting real tired of this on "slightly older thread pics!!!": *Arboristsite.com - Error *The requested attachment could not be found.
GEEZ...the "Fairy hacker really extracted is pound of flesh, huh?


----------



## stonykill (Dec 24, 2013)

cantoo said:


> View attachment 323927
> Hotblast 1400 is the wood eater. Had it for a few years now and real happy other than the fans are a disapointment. Bearings went on 1 and they want anywhere from $400 to $600 for 2 new fans. I did the redneck thing and fixed them myself. Here's the redneck fix instead of spending $600. Bought a furnace fan at a yard sale for $25, 2 speed but I only use the low speed for now. Airflow is at least twice the 2 smaller fans and I doubt that hydro usage is that much more. Left the sensor so it runs the same as before but I have noticed that it runs longer than the small ones did. I still have to fine tune and finish the electrical and put a gasket on it to curb some of the tinwork noise but I'm happy so far. I also grinded off the knobs on the airflow so we can turn the knob and shut the stove right down if we have too. You can also see my firewood wagon on the right side. Our wood is stored about 60' from the stove so I figured a wagon was the easiest way to move it. Stack it as high as we can and pull to beside the stove, lasts almost a week. Nov 4, 2011
> View attachment 323925
> View attachment 323926


 my parents just bought the same furnace to replace their 35 year old wood furnace. They bought that furnace when I was 11. Moved it to a new house once. It is going to be his workshop heat next. Glad to hear you like the furnace and yeah... that would have been my redneck fix as well.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 24, 2013)

stony, the Hotblast works great for us, 2 friends also put them in after seeing our setup. They are real happy to be 90% oil free now. I now have the OWB hooked up to our house so the Hotblast is backup but my wife has it running everyday, mostly so the dogs have a hot register to sit in front of.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is part of my processor build. It's a slow process, I've had the conveyors for likely 5 years now. I have 6 more sets to use for various things.
1st pic is the saw clamped to the roller conveyor, I may add another length on it later.
2nd pic is a closeup of the hinge I used, just a big strap hinge with a 1/4" plate welded to it. I will replace the hinge pin with a bolt and a cotter key so I can remove to refuel and oil it.
3rd and 4th is mounted on the conveyor and spot welded in place.
5th is closeup of the hinge steel bolted to the 66o handle.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 16, 2015)

6th and 7 is with the saw mounted and ready to try out.
8th shows that I have to remove the dogs for maximum log diameter cut. They catch the log as I'm cutting right now. I need to use the saw to cut some monsters down so for now I'll likely just put a piece of 1x3 on the fence so the log doesn't catch on the dogs.
9th is the 36" splitter hooked up to a cheap splitter I bought to try it out on. Yes, I was splitting bricks with it.
Next step is to get this setup on a trailer frame. My 36' splitter will be going under this conveyor to split the rounds. The splits will then drop onto the conveyor and up into a pile. Time, if only I could buy it at Princess Auto.


----------



## jcl (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks good cantoo. just got to make sure the branches are cut off clean or they will hang up between rollers. I found out first hand on that!
makes a long day pulling them down in to the saw


----------



## cantoo (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is a crappy video of me showing my wife what I wasted the day doing. Sound is horrible, dogs were catching the log and the idle on the saw is a hair low. And I had just got done putting all me gear away when she came home. It does give an idea of how it will work with a few more days work on it. I have no idea why a saw manufacturer doesn't make a saw with a flat tray on the bottom to mount on processors etc? It would sell like hot cakes as it seems to be the most difficult part of the job. The rest can be rollers, winch powered, gravity fed or whatever but everyone needs a saw mounted to it to cut the rounds.

Darn video won't load. oh well< I was actually pretty awesome in it.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 16, 2015)

jcl, I was planning to set up a winch on it but the ash rolls so smooth I might not bother. I'm building it just to process my smaller ash so it should be fine. I'm also making it so I can raise the end and force roll the logs if needed. Log size will be 5 to about 18" max. Smaller stuff get cut to 36" with chainsaw for my OWB. I can put 54" pieces in it so I cut small stuff pretty long. Less handling.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you going to put an adjustable stopper on it so all your pieces end up exactly the same?? Then you can do 16's, 18's 20's etc....


----------



## cantoo (Aug 18, 2015)

Blowncrewcab I will be making a slide adjustable stop for it from 12" to 24". I will cut the bigger logs to 36" just with a saw, not worth the handling when only doing 3 cuts on my 12' logs. Limb wood will be cut to 36" with either my buzzsaw or just chainsaw. Lots to do on it yet was just keen to try it out. Spent 2 hours at Princess Auto yesterday getting hydraulic fittings, filter etc for the splitter portion.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 23, 2016)

Been working on my 3 pth grapple. Have it chained to the loader just to make sure everything works before I weld it up solid. Picking up 32" rounds. I have the 3 point hitch made but have to reroute the hoses for it. Already have hoses on the front so figured I might as well make a mount for on the loader too. Might get some time to work on it this weekend.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 25, 2016)

Got the skid steer loader bracket made for the grapple. Works good and will pick up some weight. Didn't have the weight box on the back for the test though. Hope my hoses are long enough for the 3 pth pole, looks like it might be a little shy. Grapple even works good for loading scrap.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 25, 2016)

Test to see if I need side braces on the arm. Grapple is hanging straight, tractor is on abit of an angle. Don't thing I need the side braces. 3' cement tile on the grapple.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for leading me over hear cantoo. 
Lots of lighter work to make the heavy work a lot lighter.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 12, 2016)

Moved the grapple to the back end of the tractor. Works really good and should save some jumping on and off the tractor. Also will work nice for those cold days I can just sit in the cab and pull logs to cut up later. Silver maple is about 26" and 7 feet long and wet as heck. Ash is about 12" and 12' long.


----------



## dancan (Apr 12, 2016)

That looks to be a winner !!!!


----------



## svk (Apr 12, 2016)

Slick!


----------



## coog (Apr 12, 2016)

I wonder why there is no commercial equivalent. Great job.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 12, 2016)

cantoo said:


> stony, the Hotblast works great for us, 2 friends also put them in after seeing our setup. They are real happy to be 90% oil free now. I now have the OWB hooked up to our house so the Hotblast is backup but my wife has it running everyday, mostly so the dogs have a hot register to sit in front of.


My brother uses a Hotblast. He is on #2 in 3 years, first one cracked real bad. Works "meh", firebox is tiny.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 12, 2016)

coog said:


> I wonder why there is no commercial equivalent. Great job.



There is.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 12, 2016)

coog, quite a few companies make this type of grapple. They just want more money than I want to give to them is all. I wanted one that would work front or back with a quick change. It would also mount on my backhoe arms too. I plan to hook a 12 volt 2 way pump to it so it can be used on tractors without enough remotes. We have 2 bushes full of tops that we need to drag out, this will save time and possible broken ankles from jumping in and out of the tractor to hook up. I should be able to drag tree length poplar with it too, this will cut down on the amount of work required for the lower btu wood and make it worthwhile to get it. I robbed ideas from a bunch of companies to make mine. Next one will be better, if I ever build it.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 12, 2016)

Valleywood, Hotblast works but you get what you pay for with it. I hardly ever burnt really good hardwood in it, just asking for trouble with thin steel. Only put a few small pieces in and the rest would be lesser wood to keep temps down. Good heavy ash bed is also a good plan.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 12, 2016)

If anyone is planning on making one like this don't copy the 90* angle that I used on my beam and vertical part. I made the mistake of using 2 different tractors and didn't realize the 3 pth's were way different in measurement. I had to weld on another set of lower pins to make it fit the other tractor tractor otherwise it would go to high and bend the top link. I plan to do some cutting and reworking so it works better on both sizes of tractors and lifts a little higher. Distance from the bottom pins to the top link pins should have been a little wider. I think next time I would arch the pole to instead of a straight one. This would allow it to be shorter and still lift high enough. I made mine this long so I could reach over stumps or brush to hook onto the trees or tops. A hydraulic top link would be pretty handy too.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 13, 2016)

That looks to be nice for cutting rounds. Bring a stick up to the splitter and fire up the saw. No binding or getting in the dirt.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> That looks to be nice for cutting rounds. Bring a stick up to the splitter and fire up the saw. No binding or getting in the dirt.


What's up Sandhill, staying busy.
Was thinking about you the other day when I needed a bench for my half splits.
Hope all is well over your way.


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 13, 2016)

That setup looks to do a great job cantoo.
It seems we can always find something to modify of use with a different technique, that's why the learning on AS is so valuable.
Thanks for all the tips on this and my own projects .


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 14, 2016)

Chipper 1: My kids think I'm nuts! (for wanting the Posch PackFix) Other than that...all is pretty good, no complaints. I let my wooden bench go with the splitter. They were a pair, still are, less than a mile away. Replaced by the SuperSplit with built-in table and a log lift on the TW splitter. Lately, my 'go to' hand tool is a pulp hook for loading the splitter and grabbing pieces to resplit. Build yourself a bench, you'll love it. A pile of splits works as one also, sort of. Built mine out of 4" x 4"s, 2" x 8"s for skirt boards, 2" x 12"s for the top, some bolts and a few screws for the top. It's lasted eight, ten years maybe, and as I say, still going. This is how I did things, more or less still the same, but I want to get away from stacking this year and still provide seasoned wood. 

Come visit anytime. Bring your gloves... there are four, twenty cord loads of 8' logs to do. You will love the height of the SuperSplit. I'll have fun watching you have fun running it. That's the Super part of a SuprSplit. 

I've been side tracked and starting to process again. Summer deliveries have started as well.


----------

